# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2016



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2016 às 00:12)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2016 às 08:47)

Bom dia, 

Novo mês e início de ano Hidrológico.

mínima de *12.3 ºc* .

Neste momento 13.5 ºc , Vento fraco e 97 % HR, algum nevoeiro visível para Leste.

Ontem o dia terminou com *3.4 mm* acumulados e o ano Hidrológico 2015/2016 com uns expressivos *1818,2 mm*.


----------



## jonas (1 Out 2016 às 08:56)

Boas, bastante nevoeiro por aqui.
Ontem ainda choveu um bocado( já deu para molhar a estrada)
vento fraco de noroeste


----------



## Snifa (1 Out 2016 às 20:06)

Boa noite, 

máxima de *18.2 ºc.*

Neste momento uns frescos 14.9 ºc, céu com algumas nuvens altas mas aparentemente estão em em dissipação.

Primeiro pôr do sol do mês hoje aqui no Porto:


----------



## rokleon (1 Out 2016 às 21:00)

O pôr do sol de hoje, para estes lados, foi um 'orgasmo' de vista, não acham? Bela foto, Snifa. As minhas foram tiradas em S. João de Ver mas não estão boas dado que foram tiradas no carro, em movimento. Por isso não posto-as.


----------



## qwerl (1 Out 2016 às 21:13)

Boa noite,

Ontem ainda choveu alguma coisa durante a noite, mas penso que sem acumulação.
O dia de hoje foi marcado por céu nublado por nuvens altas e algum fresco.
A mínima de hoje foi de *11,1ºC*
Neste momento estão *13,9ºC*, com *73% *de HR, vamos ver, esta noite tem potencial para arrefecer bem 
*
*


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Out 2016 às 21:32)

Boa noite,

Manhã fresca com nevoeiro cerrado vindo de Leste, a mínima foi de* 13,0ºC*

Durante a tarde alguma nebulosidade alta, máxima de *18,8ºC. *O céu ao poente estava um espetáculo, com muita pena minha não consegui tirar fotos.

Por agora sigo com *14,8ºC* com um vento fresco a soprar de *NNW*


----------



## qwerl (1 Out 2016 às 21:40)

Já com *12,8ºC*, hoje está com vontade de arrefecer


----------



## guimeixen (1 Out 2016 às 22:53)

Boa noite,

Belo pôr do sol hoje mas não tive a oportunidade de o fotografar. Consegui foi fotografar irisações nas nuvens ao início da tarde:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Mky2PU]
	

Cloud irisation by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## qwerl (2 Out 2016 às 11:04)

Boas

Por aqui a noite foi bastante fresca, com uma mínima de *7,8ºC*.
O dia segue com céu limpo, vento muito fraco e estão *15,0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2016 às 19:31)

Boa noite,

por aqui algum frio hoje de manhã com mínima de *9.2 ºc* , a máxima foi de *18.6 ºc*. 

Neste momento vai arrefecendo com 15.4ºc , Vento NW 10 Km/h e 79 % de HR.


----------



## jonas (2 Out 2016 às 19:39)

Boa tarde,
Ceu pouco nunblado o dia inteiro.
Vento sempre de oeste,soprando  com maior intensidade durante a tarde.


----------



## qwerl (2 Out 2016 às 19:45)

Boas

Por aqui o dia foi ameno e de céu limpo. A máxima andou à volta dos 18/19ºC
Neste momento já começa a ficar fresco, com a temperatura em descida (*12,8ºC*) e 71% de HR


----------



## Névoa (3 Out 2016 às 15:34)

Snifa disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> por aqui algum frio hoje de manhã com mínima de *9.2 ºc* , a máxima foi de *18.6 ºc*.
> 
> Neste momento vai arrefecendo com 15.4ºc , Vento NW 10 Km/h e 79 % de HR.


S. Gens também registou temperaturas abaixo dos 10C na madrugada de ontem e hoje, e, contrariando muitas opiniões que vejo aqui, acho que este ano o outono está mais fresco e demarcado do verão, mas talvez isso não seja assim em outras regiões do país.
Tempo deveras estranho para incêndios, ontem os que assistiam o combate às chamas da Fonte do Cuco estavam com frio, e notava-se até o vapor da respiração. Também lembrei-me que já no dia anterior, ao chegar a casa, notei um cheiro a queimado a vir mais do fim da rua, da direcção do Londres... imagino o que terá causado este incêndio que quase que vai mais para o sul, e neste caso varreria uma vasta área residencial (comigo junto).


----------



## jonas (3 Out 2016 às 16:26)

Boa tarde, céu pouco nublado, calor com 25 graus.
Olho para os meteogramas e não vejo nada de bom!


----------



## jonas (3 Out 2016 às 20:54)

Boa noite,
Mais quente do que ontem a esta hora, no entanto dia fresquinho com vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## qwerl (4 Out 2016 às 23:27)

Boas

Por aqui a noite foi fresca com uma mínima de *8,3ºC*, à semelhança da noite anterior. No entanto, os dias continuam bastante agradáveis com máximas a rondar os 22/23ºC
Neste momento estão *13,3ºC*, menos frio do que nas noites anteriores, com 84% de HR


----------



## jonas (5 Out 2016 às 13:38)

Boas,
Ambiente abafado com nuvens altas e calor.
Vento moderado de noroeste


----------



## cookie (6 Out 2016 às 17:26)

o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado mas a meio da manhã instalou-se um nevoeiro denso com morrinha que persiste. a estação marca 17º mas a sensação térmica será bem menor, sente-se frio...


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Out 2016 às 22:29)

Boas,


por aqui mais um dia quente e solarengo. A temperatura máxima rondou os 25ºC.


A desejar ansiosamente pela chegada de tempo mais outonal.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2016 às 11:12)

Ontem, a estação do IPMA de Lamas de Mouro registou uma mínima de *0,4ºC*, certamente com direito a uma boa camada de geada.
Excelente valor para inicio de Outubro.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2016 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

_*Desaparecido, ha?!*_
Pois é, por vezes dá-me para isto. Volto a minha atenção para outras coisas e dá nisto. Mas vou sempre dando uma olhadela aqui ao fórum.
Isto anda calmo, muito calmo mesmo. Não é necessariamente mau e já sabemos que a chuva, o vento e o frio hão-de chegar. A seu tempo...

Entretanto vamos tempo um outono "sorridente", algo até de primaveril, com bastante sol, sem extremos.
Hoje temos o sol a brilhar num céu quase totalmente limpo e com o vento a soprar fraco de ENE.
Ontem tivemos *Tmín* de *8,0ºC* e *Tmáx* de *22,9ºC.*

*Tmín: 6,8ºC

Tatual: 16,6ºC
Hr: 80%

Votos de um excelente domingo.*​


----------



## AJCS (9 Out 2016 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Dia de sol, Tmin. 12,9ºC com algum nevoeiro nas zonas baixas


----------



## james (10 Out 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia. 

Início de semana com céu muito nublado. 
Nevoeiro. 
Vento fraco. 
Tatual: 9 graus centígrados.


----------



## cookie (10 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Manhã com nevoeiro bastante denso que entretanto já se dissipou. O fim de semana foi passado na serra da estrela com temperaturas de verão. Nunca imaginei que nesta altura andasse de manga curta no covão d' ametade e até na torre ou passasse por Gouveia com 20graus às 20horas...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (10 Out 2016 às 16:56)

Boa tarde
Ceu quase limpo, com vento moderado de noroeste.
Amanha chega as primeiras chuvas a serio do outono!FINALMENTE!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Out 2016 às 22:48)

Boa noite.

Por cá o dia começou com céu limpo e vento fraco.
Esteve um dia muito agradável, de novo com temperatura diurna primaveril. Obviamente que as noites são frescas mas suportáveis apenas com uma camisola ou casaco não espesso.
O nevoeiro hoje chegou aqui à terra. Após as 21h o nevoeiro instalou-se mas com visibilidade de cerca de 200 metros. O vento sopra fraco de N.

*Tmín: 7,8ºC
Tmáx: 24,4ºC

Tatual: 11.8ºC
Hr: 85%
*​*Chuva. Venha ela...*


----------



## james (11 Out 2016 às 00:30)

Boa noite. 

Está uma noite com céu muito nublado. 
Vento fraco. 

Tatual: 11 graus
Tmax:   19 graus
Tmin :   9 graus


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Out 2016 às 10:34)

A precipitação começa a tocar a costa da morte...






Mais umas 3 horas e começa a chover no Alto Minho.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Out 2016 às 14:32)

Boa tarde,

A acompanhar o momento






Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (11 Out 2016 às 14:36)

Começou a chover por aqui...


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2016 às 15:05)

james disse:


> Começou a chover por aqui...



Aqui estão os primeiros milímetros a chegar!  

Aqui pelo Interior ainda teremos que esperar mais umas horas!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Out 2016 às 15:36)

Por aqui esta a ameaçar!


----------



## qwerl (11 Out 2016 às 15:57)

Boas 

Por aqui ainda não cai nada, mas o céu está cada vez mais escuro, fazendo antever a chegada da chuva em breve 

O vento é quase morno e sopra fraco a moderado de SW. Estão *17,8ºC*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Out 2016 às 16:15)

Já cai o "ouro azul"


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2016 às 16:16)

Céu cada vez mais escuro e baixo a Oeste, a frente está a chegar


----------



## cookie (11 Out 2016 às 16:21)

pela zona do hospital de são joão ainda nada... e eu a pensar que ia ter chuva forte para a tarde por aqui...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 16:31)

cookie disse:


> pela zona do hospital de são joão ainda nada... e eu a pensar que ia ter chuva forte para a tarde por aqui...


Quase quase a chegar.


----------



## guimeixen (11 Out 2016 às 16:46)

Boa tarde,

Já chove por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2016 às 16:56)

Chove bem no Porto 
Gota grossa.


----------



## cookie (11 Out 2016 às 16:57)

A começar agora mesmo a chover no porto.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (11 Out 2016 às 17:05)

Já chove por aqui  Chuva moderada grossa e certinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2016 às 17:16)

Só falta fazer boa viagem a até cá abaixo ,rezas já ela têm muitas .


----------



## qwerl (11 Out 2016 às 18:27)

Já chove há mais de 1 hora, sem grandes oscilações na intensidade, sempre moderada e certinha. Vento fraco. A estação do joaopaulo já leva 5,1mm acumulados


----------



## AJCS (11 Out 2016 às 19:43)

A chover bem à mais de 1 hora.

Tmax. 19,6ºC
Tmin. 15,4ºC

HR max. 75%
HR min. 60%

PA 1006 mbar


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2016 às 20:08)

Boa noite.

Por cá começou a chover pelas 17h, fraco.
Neste momento já chove moderado, certinho, sem grande intensidade.
O vento sopra fraco de ESE.

O acumulado está nos *7,3 mm*.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2016 às 20:18)

Boas,

por aqui *8 mm* acumulados, vai chovendo certinho 

Mais fresco com 14.9 ºc , vento S 13 Km/h, Humidade 97 %.

Vídeo de há momentos:


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Out 2016 às 20:33)

Boa noite,

que belo fim de tarde de chuva por aqui. Já chove com intensidade há cerca de duas horas.


----------



## jonas (11 Out 2016 às 20:51)

Boas, ja chove a 2 horas, sabe tao bem sentir a agua cair!


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2016 às 21:01)

Chove bem agora, *10 mm* acumulados


----------



## qwerl (11 Out 2016 às 21:10)

Por aqui também continua a chover, já chove há 4 horas seguidas, sempre fraca a moderada
13mm acumulados em Pedroso


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2016 às 21:55)

*12.2 mm* acumulados, vai chovendo certinho


----------



## qwerl (11 Out 2016 às 23:18)

E continua a chover, embora seja fraca agora. *15,3mm* acumulados em Pedroso (esta estação por vezes tem falhas nos dados de precipitação mas penso que hoje está a contar bem), vento fraco de S e *15,0ºC *


----------



## João Pedro (11 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Boas,
Vai chovendo desde as 17h00 pelo Porto. 11,18 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Out 2016 às 23:59)

Boa noite.

Por agora vai chuviscando de forma intermitente.
O vento sopra fraco de SE.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de *12,7 mm*.

*Tatual: 14,1ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 07:10)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *13.6 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *9.8 mm* até ao momento.

15.2ºc actuais, céu muito nublado, sem chuva.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 08:07)

Bom dia,

Chove com intensidade.

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 08:12)

Forte chuvada pelo Porto


----------



## james (12 Out 2016 às 09:14)

Bom dia. 

Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros por aqui... 

Tatual: 14 graus


----------



## rokleon (12 Out 2016 às 09:15)

Chuveu com bastante intensidade em Aveiro e acalmou ha cerca de 15 min.


----------



## CptRena (12 Out 2016 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Aguaceiro relativamente intenso acaba de passar por aqui. Estando ainda a cair.

10:39 Intensifica novamente

Atrás deste vem algo interessante ainda sobre o oceano.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 10:39)

Escuridão a Oeste, acabei de ver um clarão difuso entre as nuvens


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 11:06)

Bom dia,

Muita chuva neste momento pelo Porto!


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 11:06)

Forte chuvada neste momento, até faz " fumo "


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 11:11)

Grande carga de água por aqui e continua com muita intensidade


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 11:13)

Que grande descarga...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2016 às 11:14)

Boas,

Junto ao IPO do Porto ,chove com grande intensidade


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 11:16)

286.77 mm/h de intensidade no Isep, que grande descarga 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/#iframe0

Por aqui chove torrencialmente


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 11:16)

7,87 mm acumulados por aqui e continua a


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 11:22)

trovoada!


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 11:22)

impressionante esta chuvada, o ISEP segue com *25.4 mm* acumulados 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/#iframe0

Por aqui *24.4 mm*, impressionante a quantidade de chuva neste aguaceiro torrencial, e continua 

a água escorre pelas ruas  as sarjetas parecem ribeiros que até impressiona 

EDIT: Trovão agora mesmo


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 11:24)

Acabo de ouvir um relâmpago


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 11:26)

Forte trovão!! abanou tudo


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 11:26)

Outro! Este foi forte!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 11:26)

Bomba!


----------



## Névoa (12 Out 2016 às 11:26)

Trovão!


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 11:27)

Mais outro...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 11:28)

Mais bombinhas agora...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2016 às 11:28)

Agora mesmo um valente trovão 

Continua a chover moderado a forte, já com alguns problemas nas ruas


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 11:30)

O trovão de há pouco até fez tremer as janelas, fortíssímo, grande bomba 

*25.4 mm *acumulados , continua a chover mas mais fraco.

EDIT: outra bomba agora mesmo


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 11:30)

E mais outro


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 11:30)

Forte!


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 11:34)

*28.4 mm* no ISEP, isto foi uma descarga valente:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/#iframe0

E os trovões continuam


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 11:34)

Os clarões são pouco perceptíveis. O céu não está muito carregado mas vão-se fazendo ouvir.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 11:41)

A clarear agora, mas ainda se vão ouvindo.


----------



## AJCS (12 Out 2016 às 12:10)

Já se deteta sinais de trovoada não muito longe daqui.

PA 1000 mbar
Tatual 16,9 ºC
HR 85%


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 12:14)




----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 12:35)

Há momentos





Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## tugaafonso (12 Out 2016 às 12:36)

Consequências de um fortíssimo aguaceiro ao final da manhã em Paços de Ferreira. (Foto retirada do FB)


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2016 às 12:52)

Trovões audíveis para SE. 


Grande escuridão.


----------



## tugaafonso (12 Out 2016 às 13:01)

Diluvio em P. Ferreira!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2016 às 13:34)

Que ronco impressionante a SE!


----------



## jonas (12 Out 2016 às 13:34)

Hoje, houve direito a trovoada de manha por volta do meio dia!!!


----------



## jonas (12 Out 2016 às 13:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que ronco impressionante a SE!


Deve ser a celula que passou por aqui.
Ainda se consegue ver a escuridao para este.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 13:42)

tugaafonso disse:


> Diluvio em P. Ferreira!


O "penico" a fazer jus ao nome!


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Out 2016 às 13:50)

João Pedro disse:


> O "penico" a fazer jus ao nome!


Porquê penico? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 14:11)

ct2jzr disse:


> Porquê penico?



o termo "penico" em Meteorologia significa um local onde chove muito 

Por exemplo, dizer que o NW é o "penico" de Portugal, é o reforçar o facto de ser uma região chuvosa e a mais chuvosa do País.. 

Também se usa o termo para Braga como sendo o " penico" de Portugal..


----------



## SLM (12 Out 2016 às 14:22)

Fafe está sem luz há mais de 40 minutos depois de  trovões do género "pensei que o prédio ao lado caiu em cima da minha casa" e de um dilúvio digno de Noé.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 14:23)

Há notícias  ( TVI ) de encerramento da estação do Metro no campo 24 de Agosto no Porto por causa de inundações.


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Out 2016 às 14:23)

Snifa disse:


> o termo "penico" em Meteorologia significa um local onde chove muito
> 
> Por exemplo, dizer que o NW é o "penico" de Portugal, é o reforçar o facto de ser uma região chuvosa e a mais chuvosa do País..
> 
> Também se usa o termo para Braga como sendo o " penico" de Portugal..


Obrigado pela explicação.  Algum factor ambiental que favoreça cair mais água nesses locais? 


Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Out 2016 às 14:25)

Snifa disse:


> o termo "penico" em Meteorologia significa um local onde chove muito
> 
> Por exemplo, dizer que o NW é o "penico" de Portugal, é o reforçar o facto de ser uma região chuvosa e a mais chuvosa do País..
> 
> Também se usa o termo para Braga como sendo o " penico" de Portugal..



Só um reparo: o Noroeste não é bem a região mais chuvosa do "país"... é sim do "Continente", porque nos Açores e na Madeira há locais/ilhas bem mais chuvosos (ex. elevações das ilhas Terceira, S. Miguel e Pico ou da Madeira), mesmo sem contar com a precipitação oculta de nevoeiros, no interior das florestas (com medições neste caso bem acima de 10 000mm/ano).


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 14:28)

bandevelugo disse:


> Só um reparo: o Noroeste não é bem a região mais chuvosa do "país"... é sim do "Continente", porque nos Açores e na Madeira há locais/ilhas bem mais chuvosos (ex. elevações das ilhas Terceira, S. Miguel e Pico ou da Madeira), mesmo sem contar com a precipitação oculta de nevoeiros, no interior das florestas (com medições neste caso bem acima de 10 000mm/ano).



Certo, eu referia-me a Portugal Continental.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2016 às 14:30)

Trovoada a oeste não muito longe. Para os lados de Barcelos (arredores) parece que está feio.


----------



## james (12 Out 2016 às 15:01)

bandevelugo disse:


> Só um reparo: o Noroeste não é bem a região mais chuvosa do "país"... é sim do "Continente", porque nos Açores e na Madeira há locais/ilhas bem mais chuvosos (ex. elevações das ilhas Terceira, S. Miguel e Pico ou da Madeira), mesmo sem contar com a precipitação oculta de nevoeiros, no interior das florestas (com medições neste caso bem acima de 10 000mm/ano).




O NO é a região mais chuvosa do continente,  quer em quantidade de precipitação quer no número de dias de chuva por ano, sem qualquer margem de dúvidas.

Em relação aos Açores, duvido que haja muitos locais a ultrapassar os 3500 mm anuais de precipitação registados em média nas mais altas elevações do Gerês e Peneda.
E na Madeira, duvido que haja algum a ultrapassar esses valores.

Saudações.


----------



## jonas (12 Out 2016 às 15:07)

Chuvada a abaterse neste momento!!


----------



## guimeixen (12 Out 2016 às 15:14)

Boa tarde,

Shelf cloud visível a N-NW


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2016 às 15:14)

Bela chuvada!


----------



## qwerl (12 Out 2016 às 15:26)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a noite e a manhã foram de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, um deles por volta das 11h30 trouxe alguma trovoada à mistura.
Neste momento não chove e o sol vai tentando espreitar. *19,3mm* acumulados em Pedroso, o que para já faz um total dos 2 dias de evento de *34,5mm*


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 16:03)

Snifa disse:


> Há notícias  ( TVI ) de enceramento da estação do Metro no campo 24 de Agosto no Porto por causa de inundações.


Ficou mesmo mal então, ao ponto de terem de "encerar" a estação... 
Desculpa Nuno, não resisti! 

Abertas a chegar neste momento! Já se vê o sol!


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Out 2016 às 16:46)

james disse:


> O NO é a região mais chuvosa do continente,  quer em quantidade de precipitação quer no número de dias de chuva por ano, sem qualquer margem de dúvidas.
> 
> Em relação aos Açores, duvido que haja muitos locais a ultrapassar os 3500 mm anuais de precipitação registados em média nas mais altas elevações do Gerês e Peneda.
> E na Madeira, duvido que haja algum a ultrapassar esses valores.
> ...



Caríssimo James, sem querer prolongar a troca de ideias, que é off-topic, sempre refiro que medições rigorosas feitas na Ilha Terceira [Prof. Eduardo Dias] dão, para as maiores altitudes cerca de 5000 mm de média anual, a que se junta (em subcoberto de _Juniperus brevifolia_) cerca de 8000 mm/ano de precipitações ocultas. Também na Madeira medições forneceram resultados muito elevados (no Pico do Areeiro, sob urzes, os valores apurados chegaram a quase 7700 mm/ano) e em Sintra (Parque da Pena) o Prof. Mário de Azevedo Gomes obteve também valores muito elevados de precipitação oculta - sobretudo nos meses de Verão, o que permitia acumular nalguns locais cerca de 1700mm (estou a citar de memória). São valores muito relevantes...


----------



## james (12 Out 2016 às 16:55)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 17:06)

Forte chuvada pelo Porto


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2016 às 17:09)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo, intensidade de chuva de* 148,2mm/hr 
*
Acumulado subiu para os *27,3mm*


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 17:09)

Snifa disse:


> Forte chuvada pelo Porto



Por aqui, até ao momento, nada.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2016 às 17:13)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caríssimo James, sem querer prolongar a troca de ideias, que é off-topic, sempre refiro que medições rigorosas feitas na Ilha Terceira [Prof. Eduardo Dias] dão, para as maiores altitudes cerca de 5000 mm de média anual, a que se junta (em subcoberto de _Juniperus brevifolia_) cerca de 8000 mm/ano de precipitações ocultas. Também na Madeira medições forneceram resultados muito elevados (no Pico do Areeiro, sob urzes, os valores apurados chegaram a quase 7700 mm/ano) e em Sintra (Parque da Pena) o Prof. Mário de Azevedo Gomes obteve também valores muito elevados de precipitação oculta - sobretudo nos meses de Verão, o que permitia acumular nalguns locais cerca de 1700mm (estou a citar de memória). São valores muito relevantes...



Acrescento que:

- O PNPG tem mais ou menos a mesma área que a maior ilha dos Açores - S. Miguel  +-700 km2;

- O PNPG tem uma orografia completamente distinta das ilhas dos Açores:








- A Madeira está meteorologicamente muito limitada pela sua posição geográfica. Se a Madeira estivesse na mesma posição dos Açores seria provavelmente o local mais chuvoso do país a grande distância dos demais. Haveria neve com fartura quase todos os anos. Como está ao largo de África só não é amarela devido à orografia.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 17:17)

Chove como se não houvesse amanhã ...forte e grosso.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 17:25)

Tá a roncar outra vez... mas nada de chuva por aqui!


----------



## Paelagius (12 Out 2016 às 17:30)

Snifa disse:


> Chove como se não houvesse amanhã ...forte e grosso.


Não passou por aqui...






A SW aproxima-se algo

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Out 2016 às 17:31)

Está explicado porque é que o Snifa e o João Paulo reportaram água a rodos e eu e o Paelagius ficámos em seco...
 




É incrível como estes fenómenos conseguem ser tão localizados...


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 17:38)

Grande chuvada, e lenta a passar, sigo com *35.8 mm* acumulados, ainda pinga, audíveis alguns trovões distantes 

ISEP: *35mm* acumulados 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

Daqui a pouco coloco video feito com o telemóvel no largo da  Igreja da Lapa.


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2016 às 18:40)

Snifa disse:


> Daqui a pouco coloco video feito com o telemóvel no largo da Igreja da Lapa no Porto.



Cá  fica o vídeo, uma amostra da chuvada prolongada  que passou por esta zona, desculpem a pouca estabilidade... mas isto de segurar no guarda chuva e telemóvel ao mesmo tempo não dá muito jeito..

Ver em HD:


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Out 2016 às 21:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Junto ao IPO do Porto ,chove com grande intensidade



Pequeno video que fiz na altura, impressionante a intensidade da chuva, a estação do ISEP registou um rate de *286,7mm/h *

Ver em HD:

A noite segue fresca, atuais *14,2ºC* com *97%* de humidade. Acumulados *27,7mm*


----------



## cookie (12 Out 2016 às 21:35)

Fotos de hoje na zona de Custóias, Perafita e vila do conde.




























Edit. De manhã ouvi, ainda em vc, o que pareciam ser roncos ao longe. Há pouco a minha mãe confirmou que trovejou por Matosinhos.
Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Out 2016 às 23:57)

Boa noite.

Tanta chuva! 
Pena alguns estragos que houveram por aí.
Tivemos então aguaceiros, alguns deles fortes, em particular logo após as 12h.
O *acumulado* está nos *41,1 mm*.
A intensidade máxima registou-se pelas 12.13h com 142 mm\h. Bastante forte por sinal...

*Tatual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2016 às 00:09)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Tanta chuva!
> Pena alguns estragos que houveram por aí.
> ...



O nosso Aristocrata está sempre na linha da frente dos acumulados de precipitação! 
Já perdi a conta às vezes que invejei os teus valores...


----------



## james (13 Out 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, dia com céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros.
Vento fraco.
Neblina.
Tatual: 14 graus


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2016 às 08:47)

Bom dia,

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *37.2 mm* o que faz um total ( até ao momento) de *50,8 mm* neste evento 

Agora sigo com 14.6 ºc , 97 % HR , vento fraco, céu encoberto e bastante escuro.


----------



## cookie (13 Out 2016 às 14:34)

desculpem a pergunta mas houve estragos pelo Porto?


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2016 às 15:53)

Boa tarde.



MSantos disse:


> O nosso Aristocrata está sempre na linha da frente dos acumulados de precipitação!
> Já perdi a conta as vezes que já invejei os teus valores...


MSantos, a inveja é feia.
Tens é de vir cá nestas alturas para veres com os teus próprios olhos. Principalmente naqueles dias em que se esperam 100 mm de precipitação...
Ontem tivemos convectividade, o que pode levar sempre a surpresas.

Hoje temos o céu muito nublado e o vento a soprar fraco de SO.
Por vezes tem chuviscado mas não acumulou até ao momento.
A manhã começou com muita neblina, tempo bastante húmido e algo desconfortável.
Agora está suportável.

*Tatual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 80%
*
16.15h: a chuva gosta de parecer de repente. Eis que 5 minutos depois da minha mensagem começa o 1º aguaceiro decente do dia, que trouxe *5,3 mm* de *acumulado* em poucos minutos.​


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2016 às 16:41)

Ora, lá está!
Mais uma pequena surpresa...
O aguaceiro continua a cair, bem prolongado, e o *acumulado* já subiu para os *12,7 mm*.

*Tatual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## jonas (13 Out 2016 às 18:11)

Boas,acabou de passar por aqui um aguaceiro moderado, e as 15:35 pingou 5 min!
vento fraco de oeste


----------



## AJCS (13 Out 2016 às 22:13)

Chuva por cá foi negativo.

Tmax. 17,9ºC
Tmin. 14,2ºC

HR max. 88%
HR min. 77%

PA 1002 mbar

Parece que vamos ter agravamento do tempo lá para sábado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2016 às 08:40)

Bom dia, 

Nevoeiro a correr nas zonas baixas de Gaia, cerrado na ponte D.Luís


----------



## james (14 Out 2016 às 09:10)

Bom dia. 
Início de dia muito frio, com Tatual de 7 graus. 

Céu pouco nublado, neblina e vento fraco. 

P.S.  Felizmente, a anomalia positiva da temperatura terminou com o final do Verão. Este Outono, por aqui, está a registar temperaturas dentro das normais climáticas.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2016 às 11:48)

Bom dia.

O dia começou com céu limpo e bancos de nevoeiro espalhados pelo Vale do Sousa.
Madrugada bastante fresca como referiu o *James*.
O sol brilha hoje, é aproveitar, já que amanhã a capa de nuvens, junto com a chuva, não deverão permitir o astro-rei de dizer "presente!" 

*Tmín: 5,9ºC

Tatual: 15,5ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## cookie (14 Out 2016 às 12:17)

manhã fresca por VC com 12 graus.


----------



## jonas (14 Out 2016 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,
Manhã com nevoeiro cerrado está sensivelmente as 9:30, depois passou a céu com períodos nublado.
Vento de oeste moderado.
Pelos vistos  a chuva regressa amanhã.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Out 2016 às 20:24)

Boa noite.

Para já ainda não chove, mas cinzento tem estado que chegue desde meio da tarde.
Está perto...muito perto. Já deverá estar a chover nalgumas zonas litorais:


----------



## guimeixen (14 Out 2016 às 21:04)

Boa noite,

Já chove por aqui.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Out 2016 às 21:30)

Boa noite! Chuva e algum vento


----------



## qwerl (14 Out 2016 às 23:30)

Boa noite

Por aqui começa agora a chuviscar. O vento sopra moderado.
O dia de ontem ainda acumulou *0,3mm *em Pedroso, o que dá um balanço final destes 3 dias de evento de *34,8mm *


----------



## james (15 Out 2016 às 01:16)

Boa noite! 

Noite de chuva e vento.

Está um céu magnífico, muito carregado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Out 2016 às 09:23)

Bom dia,
Manhã cinzenta, neste momento chuva puxada a algum vento. Acumulados *1,6mm *






Está fresco, sigo com *14,1ºC* e vento moderado de *Sul*


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2016 às 09:46)

Ja chove!
Vento se sudoeste.


----------



## james (15 Out 2016 às 09:50)

Chove bem!


----------



## filipe cunha (15 Out 2016 às 10:09)

Chove fraco...


----------



## qwerl (15 Out 2016 às 10:54)

Boas

Por aqui não chove neste momento, mas o céu mantém-se encoberto e o vento é moderado de SW. A estação de Pedroso acumulou *3,8mm* até agora.

Logo à noite está previsto um aumento da intensidade da precipitação, e os distritos de Viana do Castelo e Braga estão com aviso amarelo entre as 18h e as 2h de amanhã


----------



## cookie (15 Out 2016 às 14:06)

Por vc manhã cinzenta e ventosa com alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados. Agora parece ter aliviado um pouco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Out 2016 às 17:53)

Chuva fraca, moderada! Boa tarde para relaxar...


----------



## james (15 Out 2016 às 19:17)

Chove com bastante intensidade por aqui ...


----------



## jonas (15 Out 2016 às 19:21)

Boas, 
tarde so com um aguaceiro...de resto ceu totalmente nublado.
vento de sudoeste


----------



## qwerl (15 Out 2016 às 20:20)

Boas

Começa a chover por aqui  O vento está mais fraco.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2016 às 20:39)

Chove forte! 



Já há pouco tinha caído uma bela bátega.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Jasuus como chove!!!


----------



## guimeixen (15 Out 2016 às 21:49)

Boa noite,

Já à algum tempo que chove bem!


----------



## João Pedro (15 Out 2016 às 22:53)

Chove bem pelo Porto agora!


----------



## qwerl (16 Out 2016 às 00:30)

Noite de muita chuva puxada a vento por aqui. A estação de Pedroso acumulou 9,9mm no dia de ontem e já leva 9,6mm no novo dia 
Está bom para dormir ao som da chuva e do vento


----------



## CptRena (16 Out 2016 às 01:58)

E chove bem. Ora intensifica, ora acalma, e volta a intensificar, e andamos nisto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2016 às 02:12)

Volta a chover forte, após uma pausa.



Acumulados *19,5 mm *ontem.


----------



## james (16 Out 2016 às 02:34)

Noite de chuva fraca alternada com alguns períodos de chuva moderada, mas persistente, acompanhada de algum vento.


----------



## AJCS (16 Out 2016 às 14:30)

Chuva em aproximação.

Tatual 18,2ºC
HR 84%
PA 1014 mbar


----------



## james (16 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Boa tarde. 

Após uma pausa de algumas horas, recomeça a chover. 

O céu tem estado encoberto todo o dia.


----------



## jonas (16 Out 2016 às 16:14)

Que chuvada!!


----------



## AJCS (16 Out 2016 às 16:56)

Chove com alguma intensidade.

HR 87% aumentou ao longo da tarde
Tatual 17,4ºC
PA 1014 mbar


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2016 às 17:18)

Chove moderadamente. 


Porém, para SE deve estar a cascar bem, está escuro e vêem-se boas cortinas de chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2016 às 08:37)

Bom dia.

Ontem o dia esteve sempre cinzento, o vento soprou entre o fraco a moderado, com períodos de chuva fraca\aguaceiros fracos. O* acumulado* foi de *10,7 mm*.
Hoje amanhece com céu encoberto e vento nulo de momento.

*Tatual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 95%*​
Bom início de semana


----------



## james (17 Out 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia com  céu encoberto e alguma chuva. 

Tatual: 15 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Out 2016 às 13:45)

Boa tarde.

Já tivemos chuva, sempre fraca e agora não chove.
Mantêm-se é o céu sempre encoberto. Cinzento.
O *acumulado de hoje* está nos *3,0 mm*.
Pelas últimas imagens de satélite, deveremos ter ainda alguns aguaceiros, que entrarão mais a norte do que o previsto (que era no centro do país) nas próximas horas.
*Satélite das 12.55h*:






*Radar das 13.25h*:


----------



## qwerl (17 Out 2016 às 14:05)

Boas

Manhã humida com períodos de chuva fraca.
Neste momento vai chovendo moderadamente. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2016 às 14:19)

Boa tarde, 

chove certinho pelo Porto, e pelo radar ainda vai durar mais umas horas


----------



## qwerl (17 Out 2016 às 16:56)

Chuva moderada e certinha 
6,9mm acumulados em Pedroso


----------



## james (17 Out 2016 às 19:56)

Por aqui tem chovido praticamente todo o dia. 
Fraca mas persistente.


----------



## Snifa (17 Out 2016 às 20:16)

Boa noite, 

por aqui *6.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

16.2 ºc actuais, vento fraco e 97 % HR.

O mês segue com *70.9 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2016 às 20:23)

boas, dia de chuva fraca mas bastante persistente
Vento de oeste


----------



## Nando Costa (17 Out 2016 às 22:46)

Boa noite. De volta ao seguimento. Por aqui, o dia de hoje foi marcado por bastante nebulosidade e chuva fraca, mas persistente. Amanhã, espera-nos uma melhoria substancial das condições meteorológicas acompanhada por uma subida das temperaturas máximas. Continuação de um ótimo serão de segunda-feira.


----------



## qwerl (17 Out 2016 às 22:55)

Boa noite

A tarde foi de chuva fraca a moderada, persistente, e vento fraco a moderado, dia tropical 
Neste momento ainda vai caindo uma morrinha leve. 11,2mm acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2016 às 07:58)

Bom dia,

Início de dia com chuva fraca mas persistente, acumulado está nos* 5,1mm *

Neste momento *14,8ºC* com vento de Leste a *13km/h.*


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia, 

chove de forma persistente pelo Porto, sigo com *6.4 mm *até ao momento. 

15.4 ºc actuais com vento ENE 14 Km/h e 97 % HR.


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2016 às 10:25)

A chuva continua, fraca mas sempre certinha, *7 mm* acumulados


----------



## james (18 Out 2016 às 13:05)

Chove certinho.

Tatual: 16 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Out 2016 às 13:08)

Boa tarde! Céu nublado, vento fraco SE


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Out 2016 às 13:17)

Boas,


vai chovendo com alguma intensidade e certinho por aqui.


----------



## jonas (18 Out 2016 às 14:01)

Aguaceiro forte!


----------



## james (18 Out 2016 às 14:51)

Chove um pouco mais forte agora. 

A Temperatura mantem - se nos 16 graus.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Out 2016 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.

Ontem a chuva fraca\chuvisco persistiu ao longo da tarde\noite. O *acumulado* foi de* 5,1 mm*.
Hoje temos nuvens baixas e persistência de chuva (períodos de) fraca em geral.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE, constante, e o ar está saturado de humidade. A *amplitude térmica* é baixa: 2,1ºC!
O *acumulado* está nos *11,7 mm*.

*Tatual: 16,8ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2016 às 17:45)

Boas, 

as chuva continua, já são várias horas sempre a chover certinho de forma fraca, ocasionalmente moderada por curtos períodos.

Sigo com *9.8 mm* acumulados, 17.4 ºc, vento ENE 12 Km/h e 96 % HR.

Céu encoberto e chuva persistente com gotas de tamanho médio


----------



## Snifa (18 Out 2016 às 17:53)

Chuva moderada agora, o acumulado subiu para *10.4 mm* 

Estas nuvens têm um deslocamento muito lento, parecem quase paradas no céu.


----------



## james (18 Out 2016 às 17:59)

Por aqui, também chove bem. 
Há já vários dias que não se vê o sol por aqui, tem chovido quase incessantemente ( embora na generalidade chuva fraca, com alguns períodos moderada) . 

A temperatura atual e máxima de hoje é de 16 graus.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (18 Out 2016 às 18:13)

Choveu aproximadamente durante uma hora, certinha!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2016 às 20:54)

Boas,
Acumulado do dia está nos *6,6mm* 

Atuais *16,8ºC* com vento de ENE a *21km/h *com algumas rajadas.


----------



## cookie (18 Out 2016 às 22:35)

Aguaceiro prolongado e forte pela zona do hospital de são João pelas 16:00. Choveu praticamente todo o dia e o trânsito esteve caótico todo o dia!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (19 Out 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia de chuva. 

Por volta das 6.00 caiu um aguaceiro tão forte , que até me acordou.


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Out 2016 às 10:11)

Bom dia =) De volta passado bastante tempo...

Pequenos aguaceiros agora de manhã.
Actuais *18,6ºc* e *88%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2016 às 10:30)

Bom dia. 

Terminei o dia de *ontem* com um *acumulado* de exactos *17,0 mm*.
Hoje mantêm-se o céu encoberto a muito nublado, cinzento.
O vento sopra fraco de N.
hoje vamos tendo aguaceiros esporádicos, bastante fracos. Ainda sem acumulação.
*
Tatual: 16,9ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2016 às 13:12)

Boa tarde, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *13.8 mm* fazendo o total mensal subir para os *84.1 mm* 

Neste momento tempo abafado com 21.3 ºc actuais e 82 % de HR


----------



## cookie (19 Out 2016 às 13:24)

Calor muito abafado por vc... estranho...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (19 Out 2016 às 17:19)

Boas,
Nada se passa!
Vento de oeste


----------



## cookie (19 Out 2016 às 19:12)

Ainda bastante abafado com 21 graus neste momento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dj_teko (19 Out 2016 às 20:01)

Boas Malta vejo clarões na direcção de sudoeste ? Alguém confirma


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2016 às 20:04)

Para que zona ? Vou passar a ponte do infante a ver se vejo algo


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2016 às 20:10)

Boas ,
Avisto para SE vários clarões, célula potente na zona de Tondela.

Dia algo abafado, máxima foi de *22,6ºC*

Agora sigo com *19ºC* e vento fraco a moderado de ENE.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2016 às 20:13)

Também avisto clarões na direcção de SSE/SE

Por aqui a máxima foi de *23.5 ºc*.

Neste momento ainda 19.5ºc.


----------



## Stinger (20 Out 2016 às 02:33)

Choveu na zona de sao joao de deus na circunvalação apenas lool


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2016 às 07:41)

Bom dia.

Por Paços de Ferreira vai chovendo...fraco. Um aguaceiro cujo radar mostra que a parte mais ativa da célula estará a passar entre Santo Tirso e.Famalicão - provavelmente já um pouco mais a norte destas cidades.
Está tudo molhado, mas ainda nada acumulei. Como ontem...também tivemos chuva, fraca sob a forma de aguaceiros, um deles moderado por escasso meio a 1 minuto.
O vento está calmo.
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *21,4ºC*.

*Tatual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 95%
*​*07.42h*: aguaceiro moderado agora...
07.44h: verifiquei que o pluviómetro perdeu a comunicação; já está on de novo e registou 6,4 mm a esta hora - chuva de ontem e de hoje? 

*07.50h*: *4,3 mm* no aguaceiro a cair...O radar dinâmico do IPMA realmente mostra uma actividade mais alargada da célula que abrange agora este concelho.


----------



## jonas (20 Out 2016 às 07:45)

Bom dia,
Tudo na mesmo:vento de oeste e ceu encoberto
Ontem ao fim da tarde avistei claroes para sul!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2016 às 08:15)

Ora vamos a contas.
Tudo mais calmo agora...
O acumulado desta célula ficou nos 6,3 mm.
Nada mau, nada mau mesmo!
*Quando se vê* a previsão descritiva do IPMA "Períodos de céu muito nublado...Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes nas regiões Norte e Centro." e se* compara* com a previsão significativa (gráfica) "céu com períodos de muito nublado..."...


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2016 às 08:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Quando se vê* a previsão descritiva do IPMA "Períodos de céu muito nublado...Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes nas regiões Norte e Centro." e se* compara* com a previsão significativa (gráfica) "céu com períodos de muito nublado..."...



Ainda há pouco comentei isso cá em casa, por aqui céu muito nublado. Durante a madrugado períodos de aguaceiros, sendo que volta das 4h da manhã tive um aguaceiro forte. Neste momento estou sem pluviómetro pelo que não posso referir-me a acumulados, mas já vem a caminho o novo. Embora a minha Davis esteja em condições, apenas tenho acesso a precipitação a sul, no local não posso colocar a Davis porque arejada como deveria.
Actuais *17,2ºc* e *93%* de humidade relativa. Céu muito nublado mas com tendência para melhoria...


----------



## cookie (20 Out 2016 às 09:52)

Tenho notícia de aguaceiros fortes na zona da maia (fórum) agora de manhã. Alguém confirma? Por vc tudo calmo com 18graus, uma brisa suave e céu nublado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Out 2016 às 09:57)

cookie disse:


> Tenho notícia de aguaceiros fortes na zona da maia (fórum) agora de manhã. Alguém confirma? Por vc tudo calmo com 18graus, uma brisa suave e céu nublado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


 Confirmo aguaceiro forte por volta das 7h na zona entre Trofa e Santo Tirso...mas será provável aguaceiros moderados no inicio desta manhã mas localizados.


----------



## cookie (20 Out 2016 às 14:14)

Ao sol está um calor abrasador!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2016 às 14:26)

Aguaceiros intensos estacionários entre Santa Maria da Feira e Castro Daire:


----------



## jonas (20 Out 2016 às 18:19)

Boa tarde,
Dia normal, com temperatura agradável e vento de sudoeste
Vejo um grande bigorna a soubeste!


----------



## AJCS (20 Out 2016 às 20:34)

Boa noite,

Dia soalheiro mas com chuva intensa durante a manhã, durante alguns minutos.

Tmax. 21,4ºC
Tmin. 16,6ºC

HR máx. 93%
HR min. 73%

PA 1011 Mbar

Parece que vamos ter agravamento do tempo no fim de semana-


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 07:57)

Bom dia!

Manhã com alguma nuvens e neblina mas sem ameaça de chuva. Humidade relativa bastante alta.
Actuais *13,3ºc *e *96%* de humidade relativa.
A chuva deverá regressar só no final da noite/ madrugada de sábado.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 08:15)

Tal como se tinha falado ontem, aquelas células entre Santa Maria da Feira e a zona da Gralheira renderam ainda um bom acumulado...


----------



## AJCS (21 Out 2016 às 13:47)

O dia acordou com algumas nuvens, como que o prenuncio do fim de semana.

Tmin. 15,5ºC

PA 1010 mbar com tendência para descer.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 13:58)

AJCS disse:


> Tmin. 15,5ºC



Mínima tão alta por essas bandas? Está bem arejada a estação? Atendendo às mínimas desta madrugada nas estações oficiais e não só, não deveria andar por valores tão altos...


----------



## AJCS (21 Out 2016 às 14:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Mínima tão alta por essas bandas? Está bem arejada a estação? Atendendo às mínimas desta madrugada nas estações oficiais e não só, não deveria andar por valores tão altos...



Pois eu também tenho reparado que pode haver alguma coisa a influenciar a leitura, mas não sei qual é.

O sensor está a 2 metros do solo, encostado à parede da casa e virado a norte, e bem arejado.
Pode ser influênciado pela temperatura interior da habitação, mas a parede é de pedra, como disse virada a norte e tem uns 50 cm de espessura.
Acho que é o melhor sitio que tenho disponível, já dei voltas ao problema mas não encontro outra solução.

Obrigado pela chama de atenção.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 14:19)

AJCS disse:


> Pois eu também tenho reparado que pode haver alguma coisa a influenciar a leitura, mas não sei qual é.



Pode ser algum calor remanescente da parede, mas sendo pedra não é normal que aqueça e muito menos mantém a temperatura durante a noite. O ideal é ser um espaço aberto em todas as direcções, mas os amadores como nós temos muitas vezes esse tipo de limitação. Vê se consegues colocar em algum sitio com 2/3 metros de distância da parede e virado para norte. Pode ser outro problema também. Que sensor/estação utilizas?

Actuais *20,2ºc* e *61%* de humidade relativa...céu povoado por nuvens altas, sem ameaça de chuva.


----------



## AJCS (21 Out 2016 às 14:27)

MarioCabral disse:


> Pode ser algum calor remanescente da parede, mas sendo pedra não é normal que aqueça e muito menos mantém a temperatura durante a noite. O ideal é ser um espaço aberto em todas as direcções, mas os amadores como nós temos muitas vezes esse tipo de limitação. Vê se consegues colocar em algum sitio com 2/3 metros de distância da parede e virado para norte. Pode ser outro problema também. Que sensor/estação utilizas?
> 
> Actuais *20,2ºc* e *61%* de humidade relativa...céu povoado por nuvens altas, sem ameaça de chuva.




Sim vou tentar seguir a sua dica, Estou a usar uma estação baratinha adquirida no Aki, tem o nome pomposo de OH 1000 Home Pro


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 14:38)

AJCS disse:


> Sim vou tentar seguir a sua dica, Estou a usar uma estação baratinha adquirida no Aki, tem o nome pomposo de OH 1000 Home Pro



Mesmo sendo baratinha costuma ter alguma fiabilidade, desde que não esteja exposta à radiação principalmente. Acredito que seja algum problema de arejamento, mas se tiveres um outro sensor tenta fazer a experiência de colocar no sitio melhor arejado que tiveres e no actual e veres a diferença. Senão compara com o valor de uma outra estação...a oficial mais próxima acho que é a de Braga, em Merelim...serão quase 15/20km de distância em linha recta...a mínima lá foi de 10,4ºc.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 14:53)

A estação não oficial mais próxima é em Serzedelo, serão 2/3 km de distância, relativamente próximo da tua, fora fenómenos muito localizados acho ser uma boa opção para ires comparando. Para teres acesso aos dados passa no weather underground.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2016 às 16:16)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia tem sido marcado pela nebulosidade média\baixa, algum sol que durante a manhã foi aparecendo de forma intermitente.
A temperatura tem sido agradável.
Vai fechando a nebulosidade, agora muito nublado o céu.
O vento vento tem soprado fraco, por vezes moderado, entre SE (predominante) e NE.

*Tmín: 11,0ºC
Tmáx: 19,0ºC

Tatual: 17,9ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## qwerl (21 Out 2016 às 16:26)

Boas

O dia de hoje começou com céu pouco nublado, que foi gradualmente encobrindo.
Neste momento céu muito nublado e vento fraco, temperatura à volta dos 19ºC
O mês de Outubro leva *79,5mm* acumulados, para já, na estação de Pedroso.


----------



## AJCS (21 Out 2016 às 18:09)

Obrigado pela dica.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Out 2016 às 19:27)

Por estas bandas com actuais *17,6ºc* e *81%* de humidade relativa. Estive pela praia em Lavra e pergunto-me o porquê da prova do mundial de surf não se fazer lá, ricas ondas.


----------



## james (21 Out 2016 às 19:31)

Já chove por aqui!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Out 2016 às 19:45)

Boas! hPa a descer, de momento nada de chuva...!


----------



## jonas (21 Out 2016 às 21:39)

Boa noite,
Mais um dia sem qualquer coisa de relevante, com ceu com periodos de muito nublado e  vento de oeste!
Já chega de lamentações, este fim de semana vai haver animação!


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 04:13)

Célula a SE do Porto...já com trovoada, mais alguém confirma?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Out 2016 às 04:14)

MarioCabral disse:


> Célula a SE do Porto...já com trovoada, mais alguém confirma?


Eu. Trovoada aqui.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 04:17)

Ouvem-se os roncos por aqui também! A ver o que nos reserva...pelo satélite a célula está em crescimento...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 04:22)

Continua...parece mais perto. Actuais *14,6ºc* e *92%* de humidade relativa. Não chove de momento..


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 04:27)




----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 04:44)

Ela anda aí. 


Vamos ver quanto tempo se aguenta.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 04:49)

Continuamos na mesma...roncos e mais roncos. Visível a célula aqui também..


----------



## CptRena (22 Out 2016 às 04:58)

Por aqui j]a passou. Alguma chuva, e roncos ao longe. Segundo o meteomoita e o meteogalicia, descargas ao largo sobre o oceano.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 05:02)

Mais calmo também, da mesma forma que ganhou actividade ao aproximar-se da costa, perdeu mal entrou terra dentro...


----------



## skinnedpt (22 Out 2016 às 05:08)

Estão a cair aqui mesmo perto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 05:10)

Clarão a sul, bem longe.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 05:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Clarão a sul, bem longe.



Estará a passar agora a sul do Porto...mas nitidamente com diminuição da actividade, apenas algumas descargas muito mais esporádicas.


----------



## CptRena (22 Out 2016 às 05:34)

skinnedpt disse:


> Estão a cair aqui mesmo perto.



Foi um que caiu aí em Lourosa, SMF.

Volta ao ataque, ouve-se novamente a trovejar e a vir/passar alguma coisa nova de SSO.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 05:40)




----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 06:06)

Começa a chover por aqui...


----------



## AJCS (22 Out 2016 às 06:39)

Por enquanto nem chuva....


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 07:45)

Não chove por agora. Acumulados 2mm.


----------



## karkov (22 Out 2016 às 07:47)

Por Guimaraes chove forte


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 08:45)

Aguaceiro torrencial!
EDIT:chove a potes!!!


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 08:58)

Bom dia, 

vai chovendo certinho por aqui, por vezes moderado, sigo com *5 mm* acumulados até ao momento

14.5 ºc actuais.

O mês segue com *89,1 mm* acumulados, a ver se dá para chegar aos 100 mm ainda hoje


----------



## jpmartins (22 Out 2016 às 09:03)

Mas que bela surpresa pelas 5 da manhã, acordei com um grande estrondo.
Venha mais


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 09:26)

Ja parou, agora chove fraco.


----------



## james (22 Out 2016 às 09:27)

Chove com alguma intensidade por aqui!  

O céu está muito carregado, parece prometedor para logo à noite.
A previsão horária do IPMA está muito boa para logo à noite. 

Entretanto,  a lestada da próxima semana que parecia garantida, pode já não ser assim. É que os modelos lançaram a possibilidade da continuação da instabilidade na próxima semana, nas saídas de hoje.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 09:40)

Céu muito nublado, mas parece-me estar a "abrir" para o lado do mar. Actuais *14,9ºc* e *96%* de humidade relativa. Acumulados *3mm*.


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 11:01)

Foto tirada de manhã, pelas 9:30 com morrinha fraca e vento inexistente.






Foto tirada agora com vento e sem morrinha 






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Out 2016 às 13:28)

Pelo Porto reina a pasmaceira, céu limpo praticamente


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 13:37)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Pelo Porto reina a pasmaceira, céu limpo praticamente



Confirmo, é o sol que reina por aqui. São as melhoras antes do final da noite e inicio da madrugada que se esperam bem regados.


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 13:42)

Céu pouco nublado
Vento de oeste


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 13:56)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Pelo Porto reina a pasmaceira, céu limpo praticamente


A mim dá -me muito jeito para secar a roupa toda antes do temporal de mais logo   

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 14:04)

Alguém sabe qual a cota de neve para domingo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 14:16)

cookie disse:


> Alguém sabe qual a cota de neve para domingo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Poderá descer até aos 2000 no máximo penso eu


----------



## AJCS (22 Out 2016 às 14:49)

Boas,

Tatual 21,3ºC
HR 68%
PA 1001,5 mbar a descer ao longo do dia.

Céu a norte muito nublado


----------



## james (22 Out 2016 às 15:59)

A calma precede a tempestade. 

A temperatura subiu bruscamente, está nos 22 graus,o vento começa a ficar forte de Sul. Algumas nuvens no céu, que o percorrem a elevada velocidade. 

O IPMA acaba de subir o aviso para laranja.  Vamos ver se fica por aqui em termos de avisos para hoje...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Out 2016 às 16:58)

Volta a nebulosidade, céu já muito nublado...actuais *20,4ºc* e *82%* de humidade relativa. Logo à noite e inicio da madrugada. Faço a minha aposta para o período pós-frontal...normalmente temos fenómenos mais localizados mas mais extremos, nomeadamente actividade eléctrica acompanhada de aguaceiros fortes/granizo.


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 17:02)

Por vc tarde agradável com 21 graus. A PA está a 1004 e a HR a 98%.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (22 Out 2016 às 17:10)

Boas

Tarde agradável também por aqui, com céu parcialmente nublado e temperatura de 21ºC
Vento fraco e tudo calmo para já


----------



## AJCS (22 Out 2016 às 17:34)

Por cá a PA tem baixado muito, começou com 1010 mbar mas já vai com 999 mbar.

Tatual 21,2ºC
HR 67%


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2016 às 18:26)

Boas,

Céu bastante escuro para Sul / SSW. 
Atuais *19,8ºC* com *78%* de humidade. Acumulados *5,8mm*


----------



## Paelagius (22 Out 2016 às 18:40)

Boa tarde,

"Cortina" de chuva en aproximação visível a SW

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 18:46)

Que céu fantástico por aqui, nuvens bem escuras a contrastar com as nuvens mais claras. Vem aí da forte. 


Interessante como não mexe uma palha.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2016 às 18:51)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> "Cortina" de chuva en aproximação visível a SW
> 
> Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk



Vai chovendo por aqui , puxada a vento !


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 19:14)

Foto tirada há pouco, antes de começarem a cair umas pingas grossas, mas foi algo muito curto.


















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 19:22)

Recomeçou a chover e bem, com pingas grossas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (22 Out 2016 às 19:32)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Paelagius (22 Out 2016 às 19:51)

Chove valente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2016 às 20:38)

Sigo com *17ºC* e já com *8,1mm* acumulados.

Vento de SSW a *26km/h*, há pouco as rajadas chegaram aos *69km/h*.

Pressão atmosférica *998,2hPa*, a descer.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 20:46)

Chove bem por aqui!


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 20:46)

Chove intensamente!


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 20:55)

Boas...pelo estádio do Dragao chove bem! muita gente até largou as filas mais junto ao relvado e subiu para o interior .....avizinha se um mau jogo de futebol, com o relvado a ficar alagado....a ver vamos!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 20:55)

Trovoada na Galiza!


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 21:46)

Pelo radar a frente e forte e tras (pouca mas tras)atividade eletrica!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2016 às 21:58)

Células com atividade elétrica a Oeste


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 22:04)

jonas disse:


> Pelo radar a frente e forte e tras (pouca mas tras)atividade eletrica!!





Sinceramente nao me parece que  pela nossa Zona (Lousada,Felgueiras,Paredes,...) vá tar grande animaçao...por experiencia propria sei que  a "animaçao" tende sempre a "fugir",tanto na actividade eléctrica como em quantidade de  chuva..
A ver vamos caro colega.....


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2016 às 22:31)

Relâmpago a SW


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 22:34)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 22:38)

Que diluvio de chuva grossa e pesada neste momento


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 22:38)

Pelo blitzortung atividade eletrica intensa a oeste e sudoeste...
Vamos ver...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 22:44)

Linha de forte precipitação a entrar por SE de Braga. A cidade simplesmente desapareceu!


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 22:45)

Como chove por aqui


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 22:47)

E aqui nada (ha de ca chegar)
O meu pai ta no porto e diz que ta a cair granizo!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 22:51)

Clarão agora mesmo!


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 22:51)

Chuva torrencial contínua, não para 

Grande barulho que faz ao cair


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 22:52)

bom,por Lousada tudo calmo...@jonas eu disse...a nossa zona deve ter uma espécie de escudo...passa tudo ao lado


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 22:54)

*212 mm /h* de intensidade agora, impressionante, parece nevoeiro e "fumo" nas ruas 

*25 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2016 às 22:56)

Fortes rajadas de vento, agora mesmo uma de *84km/h de SW*, vai tudo pelo ar.

Chuva puxada a vento, *10.2mm* a subir


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 22:56)

panzer4 disse:


> bom,por Lousada tudo calmo...@jonas eu disse...a nossa zona deve ter uma espécie de escudo...passa tudo ao lado


E bem verdade companheiro!!!Infelizmente.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 23:00)

Vários clarões e roncos neste momento. Ainda longe e parece-me que em várias direcções.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 23:02)

Grande clarão!


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2016 às 23:02)

jonas disse:


> E bem verdade companheiro!!!Infelizmente.


Tem calma, a frente à de chegar ai. Chegou agora ao litoral.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 23:03)

Vejo clarões a Oeste e SW 

*25.6 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 23:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem calma, a frente à de chegar ai. Chegou agora ao litoral.


Eu sei que a paciencia e uma virtude, mas quando se ve a passar ao lado


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 23:04)

Trovoada! A luz já falhou.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 23:05)

Tempestade brutal por aqui!!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2016 às 23:05)

Trovoada 
Está bem mais fresco, atuais *13,5ºC* e *12mm*


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2016 às 23:06)




----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 23:06)

MEU DEUS


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2016 às 23:07)




----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 23:07)

Relâmpago! 

Já ronca 

Chove com intensidade


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 23:08)

Comeca a chover fraco por aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2016 às 23:11)

Boas,
Muita chuva pelo Porto! Torrencial neste momento!!!


----------



## FSantos (22 Out 2016 às 23:11)

Para quem está no ar é tempo também de esperar.
https://www.flightradar24.com/41.89,-8.09/8


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 23:11)

Trovao ao longe!!


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 23:16)

Por Lousada começa a chover fraco...nada que assuste ou seja de admirar...quando a vento praticamente nulo,e trovoes nem ve-los...
vou estar atento....


----------



## meteoamador (22 Out 2016 às 23:17)

Chove torrencialmente acompanhado de trovoada


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 23:21)

FSantos disse:


> Para quem está no ar é tempo também de esperar.
> https://www.flightradar24.com/41.89,-8.09/8





reparei agora que alguns avioes estao ás voltas,e ate um voo da TAP que ia para Lisboa foi desviado para o Porto..que se passara?
estará assim tao mau tempo que tenha essas consequencias ?
estranho...


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 23:21)

É o dilúvio autêntico!


Não pára!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2016 às 23:24)

Relâmpago e trovão agora mesmo  WSW


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 23:25)

Fotos?? Este tópico sem fotos não presta!! 

Eu vivo num r/ch não tem graça mas tirem fotosssss!!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 23:26)

Chove torrencialmente!!!
Ja ca chegou


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 23:28)

*30 mm *acumulados e a subir 

Chove com intensidade 

13.7ºc actuais.


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 23:30)

Vento fortissimo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 23:32)

Uiiiiiiii


Este caiu bem perto!


Ca estouro!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Out 2016 às 23:32)

Temporal 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 23:34)




----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 23:34)

Outra carga


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 23:37)

jonas disse:


> Vento fortissimo!




Por Lousada começou agora a chover com mais intensidade...vento moderado e nada de trovoes.....e enquanto escrevia este post a chuva abrandou...


----------



## jonas (22 Out 2016 às 23:38)

panzer4 disse:


> Por Lousada começou agora a chover com mais intensidade...vento moderado e nada de trovoes.....e enquanto escrevia este post a chuva abrandou...


Aqui ja esta  pior, agora abrandou, vamos ver as proximos momentos...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Diluvio! Não para...


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 23:42)

OFF TOPIC: uma situaçao estranha que nao e normal no aeroporto do Porto. Um Aviao da EasyJet de Basel com destino ao Porto, andou as voltas ,durante algum tempo e agora parece ter sido desviado para algum aeroporto em espanha...muito estranhooo


----------



## jPdF (22 Out 2016 às 23:43)

Em OPO o mau tempo já dá complicações, pelo menos no aeroporto.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 23:43)

panzer4 disse:


> OFF TOPIC: uma situaçao estranha que nao e normal no aeroporto do Porto. Um Aviao da EasyJet de Basel com destino ao Porto, andou as voltas ,durante algum tempo e agora parece ter sido desviado para algum aeroporto em espanha...muito estranhooo


É normal em casos de grande instabilidade atmosférica...


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 23:47)

panzer4 disse:


> OFF TOPIC: uma situaçao estranha que nao e normal no aeroporto do Porto. Um Aviao da EasyJet de Basel com destino ao Porto, andou as voltas ,durante algum tempo e agora parece ter sido desviado para algum aeroporto em espanha...muito estranhooo



Deve ir para Madrid, estranho de facto, estão a aterrar normalmente aviões no Sá Carneiro, ainda agora está para chegar o DHL.. mas deve ter a ver com este mau tempo e trovoada..


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 23:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> É normal em casos de grande instabilidade atmosférica...




Sim,mas pelo que sei no aeroporto do Porto nao esta assim tao mau para causar tantos desvios e atrasos...e tambem nao e normal um aviao ser desviado para espanha..normalmente nestes casos ou é desviado para Lisboa,Vigo,Ou Faro...nao deixa de causar estranheza...


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 23:48)

Snifa disse:


> Deve ir para Madrid, estranho de facto, estão a aterrar normalmente aviões no Sá Carneiro, ainda agora está para chegar o DHL..



Sim,tambem reparei nisso....nao percebi...mas para madrid ? porque nao Lisboa ,Vigo ou Faro?
muito esquesito mesmo...


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (22 Out 2016 às 23:50)

panzer4 disse:


> Sim,mas pelo que sei no aeroporto do Porto nao esta assim tao mau para causar tantos desvios e atrasos...e tambem nao e normal um aviao ser desviado para espanha..normalmente nestes casos ou é desviado para Lisboa,Vigo,Ou Faro...nao deixa de causar estranheza...


O de Lisboa está fechado, acho que houve um pequeno acidente com um TAP com problemas no trem de aterragem, estão a tentar abrir antes das 00h mas para já está fechado! 

Estava também a acompanhar esse da Easyjet, também achei estranho porque andavam vários às voltas e quando os outros começaram a aterrar esse levantou e foi-se embora!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Out 2016 às 23:51)

Tiagolco disse:


>




Nem digas nada. Estes eventos são bem difíceis pois há sempre muita chuva e vento. Tenho a certeza que tão cedo não verei um relâmpago destes.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Out 2016 às 23:51)

Agora já chove menos mas choveu torrencialmente durante um bom tempo acompanhado de vários relâmpagos e alguns trovões bem fortes!


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2016 às 23:53)

Boas pessoal do deserto.

Depois de longos meses de estio, eis que chegou a tão esperada chuva...

Por cá, feito agora mesmo o caminho entre Paredes e Paços de Ferreira, deparo-me com chuva diluviana já a chegar aqui ao concelho. Muita, muita chuva. Obrigou-me a conduzir de limpa-vidros no máximo e a 20 à hora.
O *acumulado* de toda a chuva de hoje é de *26,2 mm*, 7,6 mm na última hora.

Neste momento chove mas mais calmo.
Relembro que este é um evento predominante do tipo convectivo. Por isso é natural que chova mais nalgumas zonas e menos noutras.
Alguns acumulados deverão ser bem expressivos, principalmente na intensidade\hora, nalgumas zonas do nosso litoral.
Não sei porquê, mas não há dados da *EMA* *estação de Luzim-Penafiel* desde a madrugada. Só durante a semana poderei deslocar-me lá...


----------



## TekClub (22 Out 2016 às 23:54)

panzer4 disse:


> Sim,tambem reparei nisso....nao percebi...mas para madrid ? porque nao Lisboa ,Vigo ou Faro?
> muito esquesito mesmo...


Esta a passar em rodapé na CMTV que um aviao da TAP rebentou um pneu no aeroporto de Lisboa vindo do porto...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 23:57)

panzer4 disse:


> Sim,mas pelo que sei no aeroporto do Porto nao esta assim tao mau para causar tantos desvios e atrasos...e tambem nao e normal um aviao ser desviado para espanha..normalmente nestes casos ou é desviado para Lisboa,Vigo,Ou Faro...nao deixa de causar estranheza...


As condições deverão estar muito más em altura. Tanto Vigo como Lisboa estão a ser afetados por esta instabilidade. Em Madrid as condições estão muito melhores.


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 23:57)

TekClub disse:


> Esta a passar em rodapé na CMTV que um aviao da TAP rebentou um pneu no aeroporto de Lisboa vindo do porto...



Parece  que foi  incêndio no trem de aterragem:

O avião que fazia a ligação entre Porto e Lisboa aterrou de emergência, na noite deste sábado, no Aeroporto Humberto Delgado, em Lisboa.

De acordo com o noticiado pela TVI 24, na origem deste incidente está o trem de aterragem que se incendiou quando o aparelho se preparava para tocar a pista.

Às 23h30 os 20 passageiros já tinham sido retirados do interior do avião, sem qualquer ferimento. O aparelho ainda permanece na pista, estando a mesma encerrada.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/674906/aviao-da-tap-faz-aterragem-de-emergencia-em-lisboa


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2016 às 23:59)

A chuva continua, sigo com *33.2 mm* acumulados 

*117,3 mm *este mês


----------



## panzer4 (22 Out 2016 às 23:59)

tiagooliveira20 disse:


> O de Lisboa está fechado, acho que houve um pequeno acidente com um TAP com problemas no trem de aterragem, estão a tentar abrir antes das 00h mas para já está fechado!
> 
> Estava também a acompanhar esse da Easyjet, também achei estranho porque andavam vários às voltas e quando os outros começaram a aterrar esse levantou e foi-se embora!!





ah bom..entao o de Lisboa esta explicado..agora este aviao nem para Madrid parece ir...


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2016 às 00:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Depois de longos meses de estio, eis que chegou a tão esperada chuva...



Já chegou a monção? 

Brincadeiras à parte, as probabilidades até que não são muito animadoras nas próximas 12 horas (GFS 12z; 12h do dia 22 até às 12 do dia 23; probabilidade de chuva > 25 mms):


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 00:05)

panzer4 disse:


> ah bom..entao o de Lisboa esta explicado..agora este aviao nem para Madrid parece ir...



Vai para Madrid, já está a 2,126 m de altitude em descida para o aeroporto.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2016 às 00:08)

Deixo aqui uma pequena amostra da chuva diluviana que apanhei à bocado no limite entre Paredes e Paços de Ferreira:


P.S.: provavelmente choveu bem mais nesta zona do que aqui em minha casa...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 00:10)

Snifa disse:


> Que diluvio de chuva grossa e pesada neste momento



Fui ao Dragão e a essa hora ia a caminho do carro...não me lembro de tal chuvada...ruas que pareciam ribeiros...chegou mesmo repentinamente!


----------



## panzer4 (23 Out 2016 às 00:15)

Bom,o "caso " do aviao esta esclarecido.
Voltanto ao Seguimento por aqui mais do mesmo. vento moderado, chuva fraca....


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 00:18)

Aqui mais calmo agora, chuva menos intensa e acumulados perto de *17mm*...


----------



## guimeixen (23 Out 2016 às 00:26)

Dois relâmpagos que apanhei:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 00:26)

Pela imagem parece-me que frente já atravessou estas zonas mais a litoral...será de esperar que haja um decréscimo da intensidade da precipitação e do vento...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Out 2016 às 00:40)

Volta a chuva com alguma intensidade!!!


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 01:01)

Por vc ainda chuva moderada mas com momentos de abrandamento ao longo da noite.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 01:04)

EMA Merelim: *20,2 mm *das 23H às 00H. 


Vídeo de uma das descargas:


Isto já depois da chuvada torrencial, quando já estava a afastar-se. Pena não ter apanhado o relâmpago bem próximo que se deu poucos minutos depois.


Neste momento volta chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2016 às 01:20)

Boa madrugada. 

Por cá continua a chuva, ora mais fraca, ora moderada.
Neste novo dia já levo mais *5,3 mm* de *acumulado*, o que perfaz uns jeitosos *169,7 mm* neste mês de outubro.


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 05:49)

Por aqui ainda ronca.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

*11.2 mm *acumulados durante a madrugada, com aguaceiros por vezes fortes 

Neste momento sem chuva, 13.6 ºc, vento S 19 Km/h.

Visíveis ao longe algumas células sobre o mar.


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 08:55)

Manhã com algum vento, 15graus mas 98%HR e 1002PA. Sensação térmica desagradável. Sem chuva de momento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 09:45)

Fotos de há pouco.
A este





A oeste 





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 11:48)

Boas,

Céu muito escuro para sul, parece vir algo


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 12:14)

Manhã de aguaceiros
Grande célula a sul


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 12:36)

Madrugada e manhã bem mais calma, apenas alguns aguaceiros...acumulados* 3mm*. Actuais *15,6ºc* e *85%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Out 2016 às 13:45)

Pequeno vídeo da chuva de ontem:


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 14:38)

Clarão a SSW 

Neste momento chove com pingas grossas


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 14:44)

Escuro como breu  a sul e SW, pelo radar vai entrar uma linha de instabilidade por esta zona


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 14:47)

Boas
Chuva forte há já alguns minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 14:48)

Passou uma célula de raspão há pouco, ainda soltou uns roncos.



Neste momento não chove, céu muito nublado.


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 15:03)

Pelas 11:00 o cenário começou a mudar...






Na zona de lavra chovia e em perafita chovia moderadamente.
Agora na senhora da hora chove também moderadamente.



Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lbpt (23 Out 2016 às 15:07)

Trovoada em espinho


----------



## AJCS (23 Out 2016 às 15:21)

Boas, 

Parece que se aproxima outra chuvada, a mesma que agora esta a afetar Espinho e zona do Porto e Maia.
Trovoada nem sinais dela.

Tatual 16,2ºC com tendência para descer
HR 71%
PA 1000 mbar


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 15:33)

Confirmo, a Sul bastante escuro, por aqui não irá passar nada.


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 15:44)

Chuva fortíssima e já ronca!!!


----------



## dj_teko (23 Out 2016 às 15:57)

Por aqui estamos no meio do nada


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 16:00)

Ouvi agora um ronco, deve ser da célula a SSW / SW 

Acumulados *22,9mm* 

Edit: agora mesmo outro!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:01)

ronco agora mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 16:10)

Valente este


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 16:11)

Trovão bem forte agora


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:13)

a ficar escuro por aqui...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:14)

vai roncando... a chegar...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:17)

chove bem!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:20)

Pelo radar vem com um ângulo certo para atingir o joão paulo, eu e o snifa! 
Continua a chover com bastante intensidade com trovões à mistura.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 16:24)

Trovoada na zona do porto...ronca apenas aqui...mas forte...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:24)

valente trovão há segundos! 
chuva muito forte neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:24)

BRUTAL!!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:27)

Caiu algum granizo durante o último aguaceiro.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 16:28)

Forte temporal com trovoada


----------



## dj_teko (23 Out 2016 às 16:28)

Centro da cidade ta bonito


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 16:29)

MUITO FORTE...que estouro...


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 16:29)

A chover muito na senhora da hora. Grande descarga!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 16:31)

Varios trovões audíveis


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2016 às 16:40)

Então e fotos para a malta do deserto ver?


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Out 2016 às 16:43)

Boas. Neste momento, um aguaceiro forte acompanhado por alguma trovoada.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Out 2016 às 16:43)

Trovoada 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:45)

Incrível o que acabou de passar aqui! Chuva forte, vento, granizo e trovoada!


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 16:48)

Granizo embora pouco por estes lados.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 16:48)

Chuva forte e grossa e muita trovoada...temperatura baixa para os *13,4ºc*...


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 16:49)

João Pedro disse:


> Incrível o que acabou de passar aqui! Chuva forte, vento, granizo e trovoada!



Está a chegar outra célula, vinda de SW


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 16:52)

Meu Deus!!!
Relâmpago gigante mesmo à minha frente, ia ficando cego!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 16:55)




----------



## Nando Costa (23 Out 2016 às 17:00)

Granizo


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 17:01)

Chove torrencialmente e com trovoada


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Out 2016 às 17:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Meu Deus!!!
> Relâmpago gigante mesmo à minha frente, ia ficando cego!



Imagino. O tempo anda maluco lol


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 17:02)

Ouço trovejar ao longe!


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Out 2016 às 17:04)

Grande estouro agora, aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 17:07)

acabou de passar mais um violento aguaceiro. filmado!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 17:08)

Brutal este trovão agora mesmo!  a roncar há vários segundos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 17:09)

Trovoada , chuva e rajadas de vento de *63km/h*  

Detetor MeteoMoita:


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 17:11)

Escuridão completa a sul!!!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 17:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovoada , chuva e rajadas de vento de *63km/h*


Mesmo em cheio na Invicta desta vez! 
E continua a roncar...


----------



## AJCS (23 Out 2016 às 17:14)

O trafego aéreo que aterra no Porto não está a seguir o corredor aéreo habitual, estão ser desfiados mais para norte para evitar o mau tempo.

Por cá ainda não chove.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 17:15)

Continua o festival por aqui, agora acalmou um pouco, mas com estas células sempre a entrarem os intervalos de descanso são poucos


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 17:15)

Que enxurrada de água e grandes bombas


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 17:16)

Cá está, digamos que fiquei um "bocadinho" molhado mas valeu a pena!


----------



## AJCS (23 Out 2016 às 17:16)

Já chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2016 às 17:17)

O que vem aí...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 17:18)

AJCS disse:


> O trafego aéreo que aterra no Porto não está a seguir o corredor aéreo habitual, estão ser desfiados mais para norte para evitar o mau tempo.



Confirmo, habitualmente passam mesmo em cima de minha casa, atravessando VNGaia e o Porto...nem vê-los passar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2016 às 17:18)

Temporal

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (23 Out 2016 às 17:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Meu Deus!!!
> Relâmpago gigante mesmo à minha frente, ia ficando cego!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 17:19)

Trovão


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 17:20)

Agora sim, mais perto!! Já se ouviu bem..


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 17:21)

Paelagius disse:


>


Foi aquele amarelinho ao lado da ponte da Arrábida!


----------



## Nando Costa (23 Out 2016 às 17:23)

Grande bomba à pouco. Ia partindo as janelas. Impressionante estes trovões.


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 17:24)

Relâmpago a oeste!!
EDIT:Que estouro


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Out 2016 às 17:27)

Onde está a serra de Santa justa?? 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2016 às 17:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá está, digamos que fiquei um "bocadinho" molhado mas valeu a pena!


 Partilhado no ExtremAtmosfera!


----------



## aoc36 (23 Out 2016 às 17:29)

os aviões andam as voltas para aterrar, ja são 3


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 17:34)

Que bomba!!!Comeca agora a chover, vento forte de sul/sodueste


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 17:36)

Aqui fica um pequeno video de fiz na altura que caiu uma grande bomba  (  HD )


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2016 às 17:40)

por Santa maria de oliveira, Famalicão chove torrencialmente sem parar
Dilúvio


----------



## tugaafonso (23 Out 2016 às 17:41)

Em Lousada deve estar por minutos!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 17:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Partilhado no ExtremAtmosfera!


Boa!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 17:43)

Deixo também um frame de outro video que estava a fazer na altura 





Está fresco, apenas *11,9ºC*. Acumulados *23,4mm*


----------



## panzer4 (23 Out 2016 às 17:44)

tugaafonso disse:


> Em Lousada deve estar por minutos!



Boas..o colega estou no complexo desportivo, vejo muito escuro para os lados de paços,paredes etc,mas ainda nem chove, e vento fraco..
quanto a trovoes,ja ouvi alguns mas tudo ao longe...nao sei se ira passar por cá ou se vai ser como de costume..a passar ao largo!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 17:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui fica um pequeno video de fiz na altura que caiu uma grande bomba  (  HD )


Que grande ribombar de tambores! Até me assustei!  Excelente registo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 17:45)

Chegou agora aqui!! 


Como chove


----------



## guimeixen (23 Out 2016 às 17:47)

Grande estouro!


----------



## panzer4 (23 Out 2016 às 17:48)

Bom,grande trovao agora e começa a pingar..como estou num alto,(complexo desportivo) e muito arriscado e é melhor por me ao caminho...


----------



## panzer4 (23 Out 2016 às 17:52)

começou agora a chover um pouco com mais intensidade..quanto a vento é fraco ou nulo e trovoada foi só o inicial e por agora ,esta silencioso....


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 17:53)

Que grande chuvada puxada a vento há pouco. Alguns trovões também se ouviram! 

Estas células têm potencial para causar estragos!!


----------



## Paelagius (23 Out 2016 às 17:57)

16:00 180S


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 17:58)

Estava na rua, deixo o  vídeo possível feito com o telemóvel, isto é só uma amostra e tive pena de não continuar a filmar pois minutos depois foi grande bomba 


Acumulados *25.8 mm* até ao momento com 12.3 ºc actuais, está fresco.

*143,1 mm* este mês


----------



## panzer4 (23 Out 2016 às 18:01)

bom e por Lousada ,foi o costume..um trovao no inicio,choveu certinho durante 8 min e acabou..neste momento já esta a clarear a já nem miudinha chove..bom,nada de novo, portanto...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 18:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui fica um pequeno video de fiz na altura que caiu uma grande bomba  (  HD )


Isso foi mesmo um trovão? Mais parecia um ataque do Daesh


----------



## Paelagius (23 Out 2016 às 18:08)

Há instantes atrás…





Neste momento vêem-se duas bigorna em desenvolvimento a SW.


----------



## guimeixen (23 Out 2016 às 18:09)

Como chove!


----------



## AJCS (23 Out 2016 às 18:11)

Por enquanto acalmou.

O TAP917 já seguiu o corredor do costume.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Out 2016 às 18:16)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tivemos aguaceiros ao longo do dia, alguns moderados a fortes.
Alguma trovoada também apareceu mas não em cima da zona...
O céu tem alternado entre o encoberto e o muito nublado.
O vento sopra fraco  a moderado, por vezes com rajadas na passagens dos aguaceiros, predominando de S.
O *acumulado* vai em *27,4 mm*. O* mês* perfaz já os *176,0 mm de acumulado.
*
Tempo fresco hoje...

*Tatual: 11,6ºC*
*Hr: 91%*
​* Vale sim senhor...Os fotógrafos é que são fracos!*
Vejam só estes exemplos do meio da tarde:











Fotógrafo fraquinho, mas deve ser por falta de vitamina...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 18:18)

Vêm lá mais a caminho... mas estas já devem passar a norte do Porto. Pode ser que me engane!


----------



## AJCS (23 Out 2016 às 18:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Vêm lá mais a caminho... mas estas já devem passar a norte do Porto. Pode ser que me engane!



Parece que tens razão, está com uma trajetória mais a norte


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 18:46)

Cá está um! O aeroporto fica a norte de minha casa...eles levantam em direcção a sul mas viram antes para evitar as zonas a sul de maior instabilidade.




Virado para NE...zona de Alfena e Paredes...


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 18:51)

Relâmpago a Oeste!


----------



## Paelagius (23 Out 2016 às 18:57)

Trovoada


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 19:02)

Snifa disse:


> Relâmpago a Oeste!



Confirmo...mas passará a norte daqui quando entrar em terra!


----------



## jonas (23 Out 2016 às 19:02)

Por aqui acalmou, mas ha celulas a caminho!


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 19:06)




----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 19:07)

Fotos da senhora da hora de há pouco 











Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dj_teko (23 Out 2016 às 19:10)

Pessoal de Esposende


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Out 2016 às 19:21)

Relâmpago para Noroeste


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 19:28)

Já vou postar imagem de trovoada...zona da Póvoa de Varzim/Vila do Conde...


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 19:30)




----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 19:37)

Trovoada a SW


----------



## guimeixen (23 Out 2016 às 19:40)

Vão-se observando alguns relâmpagos.


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 19:43)

Paelagius disse:


> @cookie é a tua oportunidade. Eles andam por essas bandas…


Nem por isso. Estou na senhora da hora

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (23 Out 2016 às 19:43)

apenas um off topic, grande incêndio em várias casas em Creixomil, Guimarães
quase 70 bombeiros no combate


----------



## karkov (23 Out 2016 às 19:46)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (23 Out 2016 às 19:46)

Forte trovoada por aqui! 

E chove bastante! 

Está um ar frio, Tatual: 10 graus


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 19:49)

Ainda consegui captar alguma coisa, os relâmpagos não são muito frequentes e na sua maioria apenas são visíveis os clarões, foto de há minutos direcção NW:


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2016 às 19:52)

Bom, este maluco foi ver o landfall daquelas células a Leça! Brutal! Que medo!  Sem tripé e a tremer que nem varas verdes quando aquilo passou por cima de mim nem sei bem o que consegui apanhar, já vejo se se aproveita alguma coisa!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 19:54)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2016 às 20:56)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda consegui captar alguma coisa, os relâmpagos não são muito frequentes e na sua maioria apenas são visíveis os clarões, foto de há minutos direcção NW:


Fantástica foto Snifa!


----------



## pedro303 (23 Out 2016 às 21:18)

Boas, o incêndio foi algum raio?

Enviado do meu SM-G355H através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2016 às 22:00)

Chove com intensidade 

*28.4 mm* acumulados 

12.6ºc actuais.


----------



## AJCS (23 Out 2016 às 22:03)

pedro303 disse:


> Boas, o incêndio foi algum raio?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G355H através de Tapatalk



Penso que não, deve ter havido outra causa.


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 22:04)

pedro303 disse:


> Boas, o incêndio foi algum raio?



Não, terá sido outra causa que não dessa "natureza".


----------



## cookie (23 Out 2016 às 22:35)

Recém chegada a vc. Pelas 22:02 na A28 (zona NorteShopping) vi um relâmpago a NE e poucos minutos depois um mega relâmpago a N. Em vc nada de nada e o chão até está meio seco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (23 Out 2016 às 22:37)

cookie disse:


> Nem por isso. Estou na senhora da hora
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Foram meia dúzia de trovões fortes, mesmo na zona da praia da azurara... a registar queda de granizo e bastante chuva!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (23 Out 2016 às 22:57)

Boas

O final do dia de ontem foi marcado por chuva forte, alguma trovoada e rajadas de vento bastante fortes. O acumulado foi de* 28,4mm* na estação de Pedroso.

O dia de hoje foi bem mais fresco mas não menos chuvoso. Os aguaceiros foram constantes durante o dia, alguns bastante longos e intensos, acompanhados de trovoada. A mesma estação regista hoje o belo acumulado de *35,1mm*, o que até agora faz um total do mês de *143mm *


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 22:57)

Litos disse:


> Foram meia dúzia de trovões fortes, mesmo na zona da praia da azurara... a registar queda de granizo e bastante chuva!


----------



## Litos (23 Out 2016 às 22:59)

MarioCabral disse:


>




Já passavam das 19:00...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2016 às 23:06)

Litos disse:


> Já passavam das 19:00...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



A descarga no mapa corresponde ás 19h24m (o horário é UTC, deve ser acrescentado uma hora até ao próximo fim de semana).


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 23:07)

Litos disse:


> Já passavam das 19:00...



São horas UTC, portanto seriam 19h24 neste caso


----------



## Litos (23 Out 2016 às 23:10)

MarioCabral disse:


> São horas UTC, portanto seriam 19h24 neste caso




Sim  percebi!! Mas que contabilizei uns pelo menos 6 trovões e posteriormente granizo, é um facto!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Out 2016 às 23:31)

Litos disse:


> Sim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é uma área que domino, mas provavelmente nem todos são detectados. O mais próximo daqui é em Braga ao que sei...e existe outro em Vigo...não sei se as descargas nuvem-nuvem são contabilizadas.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2016 às 00:08)

Bom, cá ficam o registo possível da _landfall_ da potente célula que atingiu Leça ao final da tarde. Encarem as fotos como "fotos de trabalho" registadas sob condições muito difíceis. Ou seja, não estão todas "pipis" como é normal!  Mas aquela _shelf cloud_... meu Deus, que medo quando estava mesmo em cima de mim. Aquilo é que foi correr para o carro! 




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 23-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## jpmartins (24 Out 2016 às 00:14)

Por aqui o evento tem sido mto abaixo da expectativa.
Precipitação :/)16.8mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Out 2016 às 01:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, cá ficam o registo possível da _landfall_ da potente célula que atingiu Leça ao final da tarde. Encarem as fotos como "fotos de trabalho" registadas sob condições muito difíceis. Ou seja, não estão todas "pipis" como é normal!  Mas aquela _shelf cloud_... meu Deus, que medo quando estava mesmo em cima de mim. Aquilo é que foi correr para o carro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sem palavras para estas fotos João Pedro. Só a praia em si já é fantástico de se ver, então com uma shelf cloud a passar, é a perfeição. O que dava para presenciar esse momento. 



Neste momento céu encoberto, sem chuva e está bem fresco. Há uma hora a EMA marcava 9,9ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Out 2016 às 01:27)

Boa noite,

Vão-se ouvindo diversas descargas ao longe…


----------



## cookie (24 Out 2016 às 05:59)

O estofex parece prever muita animação para o sul! 
A level 1 was issued for SW Iberian Peninsula mainly for tornadoes, severe convective wind gusts, and excessive convective precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for NE Iberian Peninsula and SW France mainly for tornadoes, large hail and severe convective wind gusts.


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (24 Out 2016 às 06:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, cá ficam o registo possível da _landfall_ da potente célula que atingiu Leça ao final da tarde. Encarem as fotos como "fotos de trabalho" registadas sob condições muito difíceis. Ou seja, não estão todas "pipis" como é normal!  Mas aquela _shelf cloud_... meu Deus, que medo quando estava mesmo em cima de mim. Aquilo é que foi correr para o carro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulosasssss!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2016 às 09:50)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado, temos um dia de cara lavada
Actuais *14,2ºc* e *80%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2016 às 09:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Sem palavras para estas fotos João Pedro. Só a praia em si já é fantástico de se ver, então com uma shelf cloud a passar, é a perfeição. O que dava para presenciar esse momento.





cookie disse:


> Fabulosasssss!


Obrigado! Foi uma emoção!


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Out 2016 às 10:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, cá ficam o registo possível da _landfall_ da potente célula que atingiu Leça ao final da tarde. Encarem as fotos como "fotos de trabalho" registadas sob condições muito difíceis. Ou seja, não estão todas "pipis" como é normal!  Mas aquela _shelf cloud_... meu Deus, que medo quando estava mesmo em cima de mim. Aquilo é que foi correr para o carro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos espectaculares Parabéns


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2016 às 10:42)

Boa dia.

Hoje o sol decidiu aparecer. E que bem que sabe. Estive meia horita na sua companhia...
A temperatura é agradável a esta hora, pese a madrugada ter sido fria.
Neste momento temos céu pouco a parcialmente nublado - por cima sem nuvens, apenas bastante afastadas daqui em vários quadrantes.
Ao início da madrugada ainda choveu, motivo para ter um *acumulado* de *1,0 mm*.
Ontem o* acumulado* ficou nos* 30,7 mm*. O *mês* perfaz um total de* 181,3 mm*.

*Tmín: 6,7ºC

Tatual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## cookie (24 Out 2016 às 10:48)

Manhã de sol com 12 graus às 9:00. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Out 2016 às 11:06)

Célia Salta disse:


> Fotos espectaculares Parabéns


Obrigado Célia!


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Out 2016 às 11:55)

Mas que rico dia de sol


----------



## cookie (24 Out 2016 às 14:29)

Fotos de há pouco com temperatura muito agradável e vento fraco.






Aqui o que parece ser um meio halo solar






E aqui uma tentativa de fotografar através da lente dos óculos de sol para se tentar ver melhor o halo... 







Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (24 Out 2016 às 22:02)

Fotos do final do dia. Ainda pensei que vinha aí qualquer coisa mas ... nada...




















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (24 Out 2016 às 23:32)

A começar a chover por aqui.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (25 Out 2016 às 16:53)

Notoriamente mais quente que ontem.

Tmax. 22,8ºC
Tmin. 14,7ºC

HR max. 80%
HR min. 57%

PA 1014 mbar


----------



## jonas (25 Out 2016 às 18:31)

Ja chove!!


----------



## cookie (25 Out 2016 às 18:43)

Bastante mais quente. De momento 23 graus e uma brisa que sabe muito bem.

As nuvens que havia eram na sua maioria assim






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (25 Out 2016 às 19:35)

Acho que hoje Ponte de Lima foi a EMA mais quente do país, pelo menos ás 15 h UTC era, com 25.4ºC. Esteve realmente muito calor hoje, tudo de t shirt por cá


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Out 2016 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
Por aqui está a chover, com pingas bem grossas 

Hoje a mínima foi de *14,9ºC* a máxima de *21,8ºC*. Neste momento *18ºC* e vento de ENE a *15km/h*
O mês leva *131,4mm* acumulados


----------



## cookie (26 Out 2016 às 00:15)

De momento noite de verão por vc com 20 graus com chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Out 2016 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *16,4ºC*

Neste momento céu com nuvens altas, estão   *17,3ºC* e o vento sopra a *19km/h* de Leste.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Out 2016 às 12:49)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura a subir, registo *22ºC* e o vento de Leste / ENE é constante, sopra a *22,5km/h*.

Como é habitual nestas situações as estações junto às praias são as mais quentes. Por exemplo, na Praia da Aguda estão *26,2ºC* e no Porto de Leixões *25,3ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2016 às 14:35)

Boa tarde,

Tarde abafada com nebulosidade alta.
Actuais *24,9ºc* e *57%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## cookie (26 Out 2016 às 14:57)

Dia bastante abafado por VC. Nem no verão... o sol ainda é abrasador e estar sob o astro rei é quase insuportável. o pouco vento que sopra é também morno...


----------



## AJCS (26 Out 2016 às 16:18)

Boas, voltou a primavera.

Tmax. 24,4ºC
Tmin. 14,2ºC

HR max. 86%
HR min. 55%

PA 1020 mbar


----------



## jonas (26 Out 2016 às 16:48)

Boas,
Céu pouco nublado e calor!


----------



## james (26 Out 2016 às 17:16)

Boa tarde. 

Dia tórrido por aqui...

Tatual: 26 graus, mas já esteve 27.


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2016 às 17:36)

O forno Ponte de Lima segue imparável, ontem foi a estação mais quente do país com 26ºC, hoje ás 15 UTC já ia nos 28.1ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2016 às 18:27)

Por aqui já mais fresco, actuais* 22,9ºc* para uma máxima de *25,7ºc*.


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2016 às 18:30)

Boa tarde,

por aqui máxima de *25,3 ºc*  e mínima de *16,7 ºc*.

Neste momento ainda 24.6 ºc, vento ENE 9 Km/h e 55 % HR.

Não deverá chover mais até ao fim do mês, pelo que o total acumulado fica nos *146,5 mm*


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2016 às 18:32)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> por aqui máxima de *25,3 ºc*  e mínima de *16,7 ºc*.
> 
> ...


Porque dizes isso se os modelos para o início da próxima semana já prevêm instabilidade? É tudo pessimismo?


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2016 às 18:36)

1337 disse:


> Porque dizes isso se os modelos para o início da próxima semana já prevêm instabilidade? É tudo pessimismo?



Talvez só chova a partir do dia 1 de Novembro em diante, pelo GFS  e ECM não vejo precipitações antes de dia 1/ ou 2 de Novembro, mas claro pode mudar.. ( oxalá mude )


----------



## 1337 (26 Out 2016 às 18:38)

Snifa disse:


> Talvez só chova a partir do dia 1 de Novembro em diante, pelo GFS  e ECM não vejo precipitações antes de dia 1/ ou 2 de Novembro, mas claro pode mudar.. ( oxalá mude )


Penso que dia 31 ainda poderá acumular mais qualquer coisinha, veremos.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Out 2016 às 18:43)

Máximas pelas 16h no nosso litoral norte, bem tórrida a tarde. Lá está Ponte de Lima com 28,1ºc.


----------



## cookie (26 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Temperatura atual, uns incríveis 20 graus...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2016 às 07:07)

Bom dia, 

mínima tropical com *20.2 ºc* em fins de Outubro 

Neste momento já 21.3 ºc , vento E :12 Km/h e 58 % HR.


----------



## AJCS (27 Out 2016 às 07:31)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 14,8ºC

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *18,8ºC*

Agora estão *19,7ºC* com *69%* de humidade. Vento de Leste a *21km/h *com rajadas.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Out 2016 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

Estes dias de sol e temperatura amena (tirando as horas noturnas) rivalizam com muitos dias de verão.
Apesar da presença de alguma nebulosidade média\alta nalgumas horas do dia, a temperatura lá consegue escalar para perto dos 25ºC ou mesmo acima disso.
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de 24,4ºC, às 16.05h; a *Tmín* foi de *11,9ºC* ás 08.02h.

O dia de hoje está similar ao de ontem, por isso roupas mais leves do que o habitual nesta altura do ano. 

*Tatual: 13,7ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Out 2016 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,

Atuais *24,6ºC*, destaque para o vento moderado de Leste, neste momento sopra a *25km/h ENE*.

Porto de Leixões regista *27,6ºC *
Praia da Aguda *29,4ºC* 

Valores impressionantes!


----------



## AJCS (27 Out 2016 às 14:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Atuais *24,6ºC*, destaque para o vento moderado de Leste, neste momento sopra a *25km/h ENE*.
> 
> ...


Os deuses devem estar loucos!


----------



## james (27 Out 2016 às 14:24)

Boa tarde. 

Mais um dia de " verão " por aqui... 

Tatual: 25 graus, mas com esta lestada a sensação térmica é bem maior!


----------



## 1337 (27 Out 2016 às 14:28)

Ontem a máxima foi de 28.9ºC por cá. Será que hoje chego aos 30? Está mesmo uma tosta


----------



## cookie (27 Out 2016 às 14:46)

Dia muito quente por vc e pelo porto com o carro a marcar 27 graus em andamento. Corre vento fraco também quente.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (27 Out 2016 às 15:53)

28 graus!!! 


P.S.  Acredito que hoje poderá ser o dia mais quente de sempre, nesta época do ano.


----------



## 1337 (27 Out 2016 às 20:00)

Passei de certeza os 30ºC, ás 15 UTC estava nos 29.7ºC . Amanhã saberemos o valor exacto


----------



## AJCS (27 Out 2016 às 22:18)

Hoje:

Tmax. 26,3ºC
Tmin. 14,8ºC

HR max. 83%
HR min. 49%

PA 1022 mbar


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Out 2016 às 22:42)

Máxima de *27,7ºc* hoje...bastante calor para a época.


----------



## cookie (28 Out 2016 às 09:56)

Ontem às 20:00 em vc os termómetros marcavam 22 graus! Incrível! Agora de manhã 19 graus em vc e neste momento 23 graus no Porto. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2016 às 12:33)

Bom dia!

O que dizer da mínima tropical desta madrugada com* 21,0ºc*?!
Manhã com nebulosidade alta mas com tendência para "limpar". Actuais* 25,6ºc* e *53%* de humidade relativa!


----------



## james (28 Out 2016 às 13:24)

Boa tarde. 

Mais um dia com Tmax. acima da média para a época. 

Tatual : 24 graus
Tmin. :  16 graus


----------



## ruka (28 Out 2016 às 14:14)

MarioCabral disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> O que dizer da mínima tropical desta madrugada com* 21,0ºc*?!
> Manhã com nebulosidade alta mas com tendência para "limpar". Actuais* 25,6ºc* e *53%* de humidade relativa!



dizer que antigamente era praticamente impossivel ter uma minima tropical nos meses mais quentes, muito menos no fim de outubro. a cada ano que passa vai ser cada vez pior, as mudanças climáticas são uma realidade e muito preocupante.


----------



## jonas (28 Out 2016 às 15:30)

Boa tarde,
Mais um dia de calor (so mais um)  com algumas nuvens altas.O termometro do carro marcavas ad 15 h 29 graus!!!
Vento quase nulo, o que torna o ambuente ainda mais desagradavel!


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Out 2016 às 15:38)

O mês de Outubro é dado a estas brincadeiras, mas não é espectável ainda para mais no final do mês termos mínimas tão altas. As máximas não é novidade, mas mínimas acima dos 20ºc em Outubro é mesmo pouco comum. Voltam as nuvens altas, ambiente meio doentio (parecem quase os dias de incêndios florestais no Verão), actuais *26,9ºc* e *53%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## AJCS (28 Out 2016 às 16:03)

Tatual 26,2ºC
HR 57%

Tmin. 14,8ºC

O dia acordou assim:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Out 2016 às 23:17)

Boas,

Mais um dia quente, a máxima foi de *26,1ºC. *Dias de verão, ou ainda melhor, porque nesta altura não existem as brisas marítimas a afetar o litoral , é Lestada o dia todo, impressionante.

Neste momento sigo com *21,5ºC* com vento de ENE a *19km/h* com rajadas.


----------



## AJCS (28 Out 2016 às 23:35)

O dia não foi muito diferente de ontem.

Tmax. 26,3ºC
Tmin. 14,8ºC

HR max. 84%
HR min. 56%

PA 1025 mbar


----------



## 1337 (29 Out 2016 às 15:00)

Dia 27 a máxima em Ponte de Lima foi de 30.4ºC, impressionante valor


----------



## james (29 Out 2016 às 15:09)

Boa tarde. 

Mais um dia quente como os anteriores, bons para andar de t' shirt. 

Tatual : 25 graus 

Nunca mais acaba o verão.


----------



## AJCS (29 Out 2016 às 18:41)

Mais do mesmo.

Tmax. 24,3ºC
Tmin. 14,0ºC

HR max. 84%
HR min. 59%

PA 1021 mbar

No final do dia muita nebulosidade para o litoral.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Out 2016 às 23:49)

Boa noite,

Hoje a mínima foi *18,8ºC*, ao amanhecer as nuvens altas proporcionaram um fantástico nascer do sol.  

Foto tirada esta manhã em Santo Ovídeo, VNGaia :





Durante a tarde esteve novamente calor, máxima  de *26,1ºC.*

Sigo com *19,3ºC* e vento de Leste a *20km/h*


----------



## AJCS (30 Out 2016 às 12:19)

Bom dia,

Tmin. 12,1ºC

Tatual 21,5ºC

PA 1018 mbar

Parece que vamos ter mudança de tempo no dia 1 de novembro.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2016 às 13:19)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de sol morno =) A mudança estará para breve
Actuais *24,4ºc* e *53%* de humidade relativa.

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## VRStation (30 Out 2016 às 15:06)

Por Fafe, hoje está um pouco mais fresco...

Máx. 21.1 °C (14.50)
Mín. 14.3 °C (07.15)

http://vmribeiro.net/weather


----------



## qwerl (30 Out 2016 às 20:16)

Boas

Por aqui os dias tem sido bastante quentes e as noites também. Neste momento estão 17,2ºC.
A estação da Praia da Aguda tem vindo a registar máximas de respeito, fruto do padrão de lestada constante durante a semana e ainda com o facto de não haver brisas marítimas a ajudar.

Dia 24: Tmín:*12,6ºC *e Tmáx: *17,9ºC*
Dia 25: Tmín:*16,9ºC* e Tmáx:* 28,4ºC* (notável o salto de 10,5ºC na máxima em relação ao dia 24)
Dia 26: Tmín:*18,3ºC* e Tmáx: *28,5ºC*
Dia 27: Tmín:*21,5ºC* e Tmáx: *33,2ºC* (mínima mais alta do ano nesta estação registada no fim de Outubro)
Dia 28: Tmín:*18,9ºC* e Tmáx: *32,1ºC*
Dia 29: Tmín:*17,7ºC* e Tmáx: *29,1ºC*
Dia 30: Tmín:*17,0ºC* e Tmáx: *28,3ºC*

Veremos até onde vai este verão  Começou tarde e vai acabar tarde, ainda vamos passar o natal na esplanada


----------



## james (30 Out 2016 às 20:39)

Por aqui, também já vai longo este " verão ".  Hoje  a temperatura desceu um pouco, mas ainda chegou a uns muito amenos 24 graus.  Na passada quinta - feira, por aqui chegou a uns incríveis 30 graus. Algo nunca visto, temperaturas deste calibre quase em Novembro. 

De realçar também que esta lestada tem provocado temperaturas mais altas junto da faixa costeira. 
É incrível como, na ausência da nortada, a temperatura sobe mais junto à costa do que em zonas um pouco mais interiores. 

É interessante ver a importância que a lestada tem quer nos fenómenos extremos de massas de ar quente quer nos fenómenos extremos de massas de ar frio, nas regiões mais próximas da Costa.


----------



## MarioCabral (30 Out 2016 às 23:16)

Já se nota a humidade e algum ar fresco a chegar...em Guimarães já com 13ºc em alguns locais.
Por aqui com *15,9ºc *e* 84%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## james (30 Out 2016 às 23:27)

Boa noite. 

Noite mais fria que as anteriores. 

Tatual : 12 graus


----------



## AJCS (31 Out 2016 às 08:40)

Boas,

A Tmin. hoje foi de 10,4ºC e HR está em 81%.

Bastante mais fresco.

A PA igual a ontem, 1016 mbar.

Vamos ver a evolução durante o resto do dia.


----------



## Snifa (31 Out 2016 às 09:21)

Bom dia, 

finalmente alguma frescura matinal com mínima de *12.6 ºc .*

Neste momento 15.0ºc , vento ESE 9 Km/h e 72 % HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2016 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma noite fresca (como já aconteceu ontem), o dia começa lentamente a aquecer.
Durante a tarde a T-shirt é um complemento muito bem vindo, porque as temperaturas tem sido interessantes, fazendo inveja mesmo a alguns dias de verão. Veremos hoje...
Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas, embora o sol consiga passar. Agradável...
O vento sopra fraco de N\ENE.

Vou acabar o mês com 180,3 mm de precipitação, diga-se já que é bem bom. Ainda assim os rios levam pouca água - o estio foi bom para secar as nascentes.

*Ontem
Tmín: 9,4ºC
Tmáx: 24,8ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 8,2ºC

Tatual: 17,3ºC
Hr: 71%*​


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Out 2016 às 14:53)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia de hoje segue quase como um fotocópia de ontem, apenas a noite foi bem mais fresca.
Algumas nuvens mas nada de ameaçador. Actuais *23,9ºc* e *43%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## VRStation (31 Out 2016 às 16:12)

Boa tarde!

Dia muito semelhante ao de ontem, apenas com a mínima mais baixa...

Max 21.1 °C (15.25)   
Min 13.4 °C (07.30)

Agora: 20.9 °C!

http://vmribeiro.net/weather


----------



## VRStation (31 Out 2016 às 16:17)

Fica aqui o historial da evolução da temperatura, em Fafe, na semana passada...


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Out 2016 às 21:09)

Boa tarde,

Hoje com mínima mais fresca, *13,7ºC* pelas 7:30h. Durante a tarde algumas nuvens altas, ainda assim a máxima foi de *25,1ºC.*

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ao pôr do sol:





Neste momento *18,7ºC* e *66%* de humidade, vento de Leste a* 15km/h*


----------



## james (31 Out 2016 às 21:17)

Boa noite. 

Algumas nuvens no ceu.

Tatual -12 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Out 2016 às 22:13)

Boa noite.

Por cá a tarde voltou a ser bem agradável e a T-shirt companhia bem-vinda. 
Entretanto já voltou a arrefecer, fruto da pouca nebulosidade e do vento fraco.

*Tmáx: 23,9ºC

Tatual: 11,1ºC
Hr: 82%
*​*


VRStation disse:



			Fica aqui o historial da evolução da temperatura, em Fafe, na semana passada...




Clique para expandir...

*
Olá* VRStation.*
Verifiquei que as tuas máximas estão dentro daquilo que pensava para a tua zona (Fafe). Mas as tuas mínimas são mais altas do que supunha para aí.
A estação está numa zona alta, montanha, encosta de montanha ou numa zona urbana?
Ou então está numa zona sombria mas perto de paredes...
Daquilo que conheço de Fafe, é uma zona bem húmida e até um pouco mais fria do que Paços de Ferreira, apesar das cidades estarem precisamente à mesma altitude - 315 mts (varia consoante as fontes e as ruas...). As zonas montanhosas são já outra "história".


----------



## VRStation (1 Nov 2016 às 02:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por cá a tarde voltou a ser bem agradável e a T-shirt companhia bem-vinda.
> Entretanto já voltou a arrefecer, fruto da pouca nebulosidade e do vento fraco.
> ...



Olá! 

Estou em plena zona urbana. De qualquer forma, nestes últimos meses, o frio tem andado bem arredado destas paragens... ☺


----------



## AJCS (1 Nov 2016 às 19:54)

Um dia muito parecido ao de ontem, a chuva afinal não apareceu.

Tmax. 23,2ºC
Tmin. 10,7ºC

HR max. 81%
HR min. 48%

PA 1016 mbar

Nuvem interessante...


----------



## bandevelugo (6 Ago 2017 às 01:26)

james disse:


> O NO é a região mais chuvosa do continente,  quer em quantidade de precipitação quer no número de dias de chuva por ano, sem qualquer margem de dúvidas.
> 
> Em relação aos Açores, duvido que haja muitos locais a ultrapassar os 3500 mm anuais de precipitação registados em média nas mais altas elevações do Gerês e Peneda.
> E na Madeira, duvido que haja algum a ultrapassar esses valores.
> ...



Caro james,

Apesar do atraso, aqui vão duas referências apanhadas na net:

Pico (Açores): 5250mm/ano http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/documentos/PDF/Urbanismo.pdf.

E há mais casos muito similares a este em maciços montanhosos noutras ilhas (São Miguel, Terceira, etc.). Medições de precipitações ocultas na Ilha Terceira, com estações meteorológicas colocadas em pontos criteriosamente selecionados, apontam para certos locais terem valores médios anuais de 5000mm de chuva, a que acrescem 7000 a 8000mm/ano resultantes da intercepção de nevoeiros. Estes valores explicam e têm correspondência nos tipos de vegetação natural encontrada, nos níveis de encharcamento, pH e química do solo, etc. (Eduardo Dias, 1996, "Vegetação Natural dos Açores").

Madeira: 3000mm/ano, mais 5000mm/ano de precipitações ocultas (zona da Bica da Cana): http://digituma.uma.pt/bitstream/10400.13/691/1/PradaPotencialhidríco.pdf

Saudações


----------

